# Tweet each other's Books thread! Let's have fun and pay it forward :D



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

I was just thinking about it...

It's awesome to tweet our fellow author's books. I don't know about you guys, but it makes me happy on either end of it, and I'm pretty damn sure it makes the person whose book got tweeted happy. So I've got an idea. This thread is dedicated to tweeting (or facebook/goodreads post, whatever) someone else's book on this forum.

Anyone, it can be random, it can be someone you know. Post about it here, and lets get creative and have fun! Try topical hashtags, try new hashtags, try creative or funny or whatever kind of Copy in the tweet/post.

If your book gets tweeted, tweet out someone elses! Or feel free to tweet multiple people, whatever. And we can share analytics data on the tweets and crap, let's just have a good time with this.

I'll start my first one; there's a BUNCH of people I could tweet for who've helped me out on here, but I'll start with Craig Martelle, he's helped me out a lot. (thanks Craig!)

Here's what I tweeted:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730487435679965184


Evan


----------



## jetman (Oct 3, 2015)

Just to help out I just retweeted your message


----------



## farrago (Oct 29, 2013)

RE Tweeted and followed you. Nice idea. Not too many takers.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

farrago said:


> RE Tweeted and followed you.


Me, too.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I actually do that sometimes, I don't hang out on Twitter much but I have retweeted Patty's and some other books that come up on my feed.


----------



## MKK (Jun 9, 2015)

EvanPickering said:


> I was just thinking about it...


I'm going to tweet out your book, Evan and retweet your tweet. Reading your blog led me to the Post-Apoc group on Goodreads and Craig has done his bit to help me on Facebook.

Nice idea...

MK


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks Mark!

I just R/T'd your sticky post. The book looks cool! Go get 'em haha

Thanks for the R/T's everybody!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it's a cool idea  RT'd and followed.

Took me a few minutes to get organised on this one! Tweet for Demelza Carlton, who I know hangs out here -- fellow Aussie author

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730554474872201216


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Great idea. I have retweeted yours. Followed you and created a tweet. This is for Benjamin Kuttner - I recently read his book and thought it was a cool concept. His tag line in his thread for The Orlove Diamond is DaVinci Code meets James Bond but I think of it as more like Indiana Jones and the education of the next generation of treasure hunters. Either way here's the link to the tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730543567224098816


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Done a couple of retweets and follows.

I should have one of my own tomorrow


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for the R/T's guys.

I'mma take it on myself to do a few more!

I'm posting tweets for KeraEmory and Lisa Blackwood. Now lets see if they find this thread 

Kera:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730815894696398848
Behold, my reckless promotion of others, muahaha

Evan


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I've retweeted all the links posted. It was fun.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Have re-tweeted the ones up so far.

I've added one for Jan Hurst-Nicholson - the book I read by her was unlike any other I have read.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730858637892194305


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

This seems fun. Did I miss it...


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

geronl said:


> This seems fun. Did I miss it...


No, I think it is to be an ongoing thing.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

I tweeted one of Doglover's books (it's a twist on historical romance, and I loved it!) .https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/730884264380801024

I also retweeted a few from this thread. This is fun!


----------



## lvarnado (Apr 17, 2016)

Evan, retweeted you, and just bought your book.  Great idea.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I think I retweeted Evan's retweets of Lisa and Brian or something... 

I also retweeted CSW

I lost track


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

LadyG said:


> I tweeted one of Doglover's books (it's a twist on historical romance, and I loved it!) .https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/730884264380801024
> 
> I also retweeted a few from this thread. This is fun!


Re-tweeted yours and followed.

It is kind of fun to tweet out just to help others.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just found this thread through an email tweet. Super idea (thanks for your tweet, Lynn  ) I've retweeted a few as it's so easy to do  .


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

lvarnado said:


> Evan, retweeted you, and just bought your book. Great idea.


Thanks dude!! Feel free let me know what you think, good or bad! I love feedback.

And thanks to everyone participating. I agree, its fun to R/T people's books.


----------



## BenedictPatrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's mine for Six Celestial Swords by T A Miles:
https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/731137878990917632

Got a few others I've done recently that could do with retweets:
For May Sage:
https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/730666507433316352

Not mine, but good one to retweet for Phil Tucker during his launch:
https://twitter.com/pwtucker/status/730771164541427712


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

BenedictPatrick said:


> Here's mine for Six Celestial Swords by T A Miles:
> https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/731137878990917632
> 
> Got a few others I've done recently that could do with retweets:
> ...


Have re-tweeted


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

statoun said:


> I tweeted my friend Sonya Lano's free dystopian: https://twitter.com/Eclectopedic/status/731141178582765569
> I've followed a few of you and added you to my writer's list.


done

and

Six Celestial Swords (looks interesting)

and Paths of something - I guess I need to keep track.. lol


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Perhaps we should keep this thread for people who need re-tweets for some sort of promotion. This should keep it going  .


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

A few retweets of this would be nice.

https://twitter.com/geronl/status/730900414229438466


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

geronl said:


> A few retweets of this would be nice.
> 
> https://twitter.com/geronl/status/730900414229438466


Done


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Done


thank you!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Just found this thread through an email tweet. Super idea (thanks for your tweet, Lynn ) I've retweeted a few as it's so easy to do .


You're most welcome. Happy to do it.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's one from my friend and fellow Elsewhen Press author, Dave Weaver, a terrific writer

https://mobile.twitter.com/davejweaver/status/731038547738824704

I think I've retweeted everything here. I belong to a historical retweet group and I've found that doing this is a great way to extend your reach. Happy to follow anyone back who follows me.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

SteveHarrison said:


> Here's one from my friend and fellow Elsewhen Press author, Dave Weaver, a terrific writer
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/davejweaver/status/731038547738824704
> 
> I think I've retweeted everything here. I belong to a historical retweet group and I've found that doing this is a great way to extend your reach. Happy to follow anyone back who follows me.


retweeted & followed


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Evan, for starting this thread! 
I've done this before and hopefully it will be beneficial for all! I've followed a few of the Twitter accounts.
Here's my freebie: https://twitter.com/LisaMaliga/status/731294861425528832


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

I went tweet tweet and followed everyone I could on this thread.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

JTriptych said:


> I went tweet tweet and followed everyone I could on this thread.


You're a 'Rocking Robin' 

I've been a retweeting fool today.

Here's a tweet for Tommy Muncie for his book Shadow's Talent just because I enjoyed it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731320094035415040


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fun! I RT'd several from the first page.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah I've been R/Ting a goodly bit too 

I'm glad you guys are enjoying. I mean hell it's free to tweet and it feels good to help out our comrades in authorship!


----------



## James Hsu (May 6, 2016)

Would HIGHLY appreciate some RTs...thanks 

https://twitter.com/james_hsu/status/728174004431814657


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

EvanPickering said:


> Yeah I've been R/Ting a goodly bit too
> 
> I'm glad you guys are enjoying. I mean hell it's free to tweet and it feels good to help out our comrades in authorship!


true


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

James Hsu said:


> Would HIGHLY appreciate some RTs...thanks
> 
> https://twitter.com/james_hsu/status/728174004431814657


retweeted! (about 3AM here)


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

It is the final hours of a Mega Mystery/Thriller sale. Here's a tweet about a blog post I wrote that is designed to help my fellow #TeamMysteryThriller members. Would anyone like to re-tweet it?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731558764587974656
Meantime, I have caught up with re-tweets here.

Have a great one!


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> It is the final hours of a Mega Mystery/Thriller sale. Here's a tweet about a blog post I wrote that is designed to help my fellow #TeamMysteryThriller members. Would anyone like to re-tweet it?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731558764587974656
> Meantime, I have caught up with re-tweets here.
> ...


R/T'd ya! GL!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> R/T'd ya! GL!


I saw - it was awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I retweeted the first post in the thread. As I have time I'll get to the others too. I'm still learning Twitter so it'll take a bit of effort. Glad to see a supportive group here!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> It is the final hours of a Mega Mystery/Thriller sale. Here's a tweet about a blog post I wrote that is designed to help my fellow #TeamMysteryThriller members. Would anyone like to re-tweet it?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731558764587974656
> Meantime, I have caught up with re-tweets here.
> ...


Not sure when the 'final hour' ends, but have re-tweeted .


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right, I'm on board with us. Followed everyone here and retweeted like a canary eating cucumbers.

I could use any sort of help with this tweet.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Got it Steve


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right, I'm on board with us. Followed everyone here and retweeted like a canary eating cucumbers.
> 
> I could use any sort of help with this tweet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


Done (maybe twice as I was distracted while doing it  )


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Not sure when the 'final hour' ends, but have re-tweeted .


Thanks Jan. I wasn't exactly sure at what time the price ended either. One would think at midnight US Pacific time on 14th going into the 15th for those who were doing a count down.

Anyone interested, I have left our book Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) at 99 cent each through 21 May 2016 (it may be a tad longer depending on when I take it down). The 21 May 2016 is US Armed Forces Day and our book is centered around US Special Forces Veterans.

I did a tweet out early this morning for it if anyone would like to re-tweet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731740362138648576
Many thanks and I'll continue to help all with re-tweets as I am able.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know if it is JUST the extra tweeting. Kindle Press has been promoting the heck out of KELPIE DREAMS - but it's blown up all over the place today.

KELPIE DREAMS slid a little bit overnight in the Amazon rankings going down from 11,000 to about 26,000 and then shot right back up to a ranking of 7489 at this particular moment in time. I'm blown away! I don't think I have EVER had one of my books shoot up like this - unless I had promoted it to death! I'm grinning so hard I may chip a tooth.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay, Steve!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It's sitting at 6733 right now.

I may need some oxygen.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> It's sitting at 6733 right now.
> 
> I may need some oxygen.


That is awesome. I liked your tweet it was catchy and fun.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> It's sitting at 6733 right now.
> 
> I may need some oxygen.


sending oxygen tank


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> sending oxygen tank


Tank you so much!


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Also this is just a random thought but if you guys aren't doing goodreads giveaways I totally recommend it. You can set it to give away just 1 book so it only costs the price of a paperback, but it gets SO much visibility. 

I have KU and the second I run one my pagereads leap upwards like crazy! Even if no one buys a copy after the giveaway ends.

I'm sure this is all old news, but I just felt I should share!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Also this is just a random thought but if you guys aren't doing goodreads giveaways I totally recommend it. You can set it to give away just 1 book so it only costs the price of a paperback, but it gets SO much visibility.
> 
> I have KU and the second I run one my pagereads leap upwards like crazy! Even if no one buys a copy after the giveaway ends.
> 
> I'm sure this is all old news, but I just felt I should share!


It isn't old news to me. I hadn't heard this before. I'll think on this idea for the future. Thanks.

-----------

Helping out a fellow Mystery/Thriller author - Donna White Glaser - her book The Enemy Within is 99 cent USD and I'm not sure for how much longer.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732316822771531777


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> retweeted
> 
> but I think I did that before


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

I am not yet satisfied with the sharing of other people's books. 

In light of Jazzywaltz's Kindle pre-order mess I figured I'd share her anthology!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733017525068402688
Today is my birthday (yay) and I want to keep this share train rolling 

Booya

Evan


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> I am not yet satisfied with the sharing of other people's books.
> 
> In light of Jazzywaltz's Kindle pre-order mess I figured I'd share her anthology!
> 
> ...


Re-tweeted all 3 of these and a couple of yours.

Happy Birthday!!  

--------

Many thanks to those who have retweeted my tweets.

Have a great one!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I have a free novella and I can't seem to give it away. lol.

https://twitter.com/geronl/status/732482161308114944


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

EvanPickering said:


> I am not yet satisfied with the sharing of other people's books.


retweeting all 3


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks guys!! I'mma give you both a tweet. Appreciate the love!


----------



## Weibart (Oct 27, 2014)

I retweeted everyone under my username @Weibart! Great thread to help spread the word about eachother's books!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

EvanPickering said:


> I am not yet satisfied with the sharing of other people's books.
> 
> In light of Jazzywaltz's Kindle pre-order mess I figured I'd share her anthology!
> 
> ...


Retweeted.


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

Followed a bunch of you and retweeted! This is a neat idea for a thread.


----------



## RayBright (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Sweetness! I just R/T some of your guys posts I could find, Thanks for gettin' on board!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Sweetness! I just R/T some of your guys posts I could find, Thanks for gettin' on board!


Many thanks for the shout out. Have been sharing some love from this thread as well.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Weibart said:


> I retweeted everyone under my username @Weibart! Great thread to help spread the word about eachother's books!


I retweeted your pinned post.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I have caught up to here and I would welcome any help retweeting out my pinned post.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have caught up to here and I would welcome any help retweeting out my pinned post.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


I can't tweet it again.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

geronl said:


> I can't tweet it again.


Hey Floyd,

No worries. Try this one.
https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/733389939577131008


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Floyd,
> 
> No worries. Try this one.
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/733389939577131008


I've retweeted for you Steve.



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a freebie on _Bheki and the Magic Light_ from 20 -21st May. Would love a bit of promotion. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/733652706267693057


I've retweeted for you too, Jan.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right Lynn - you're all over this helping everybody else, so how about I retweet YOUR pinned tweet?

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/732736829586309120


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Evan! Going through and retweeting 

Dang just saw the date. Happy Birthday Month Evan! lol
https://twitter.com/SunshineonMe3/status/619228935218278400


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Hahah it still counts!! Thanks CeeCee.

I'm glad everyone's tweeting and retweeting each other like a MFer. The way it should be!

Evan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I've retweeted for you too, Jan.


Thanks . Have retweeted yours .


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Steve and Jan have been retweeted


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

retweeted Lynn and CeeCee


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

Doing some Retweets now - look for me @rick_banik, my protag in the Rick Banik Thrillers. Here's a tweet that I wouldn't mind some RT action on. Free Trader 1 goes free on Sunday, May 22 and People Raged Part One is 99 cents on May 22 as well. Both sales last until May 26.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733733956856610816
You are the best Evan and thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Craig Martelle said:


> Doing some Retweets now - look for me @rick_banik, my protag in the Rick Banik Thrillers. Here's a tweet that I wouldn't mind some RT action on. Free Trader 1 goes free on Sunday, May 22 and People Raged Part One is 99 cents on May 22 as well. Both sales last until May 26.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733733956856610816
> You are the best Evan and thank you!


Done


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Craig Martelle said:


> Doing some Retweets now - look for me @rick_banik, my protag in the Rick Banik Thrillers. Here's a tweet that I wouldn't mind some RT action on. Free Trader 1 goes free on Sunday, May 22 and People Raged Part One is 99 cents on May 22 as well. Both sales last until May 26.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733733956856610816
> You are the best Evan and thank you!


I'll drop you a retweet on that one!


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

bendanarama said:


> I'll drop you a retweet on that one!


Thank you Jan and Ben! Returning the favor now.


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

Retweeted you, CeeCee! Craig too <3

https://twitter.com/VMJaskiernia/status/733748322557628416


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I have retweeted up to here. Still waiting for my wife to come home from the hospital. She had a really bad allergic reaction and ended up with an IV of something-or-other and steroids and other good stuff. She's just being discharged and will take a cab home. I've got supper waiting for her. I would have gone to go pick her up but by the time I bussed down there she'd be home.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have retweeted up to here. Still waiting for my wife to come home from the hospital. She had a really bad allergic reaction and ended up with an IV of something-or-other and steroids and other good stuff. She's just being discharged and will take a cab home. I've got supper waiting for her. I would have gone to go pick her up but by the time I bussed down there she'd be home.


Ye gods, I'm sorry to hear that dude. My wife gets similar things on occassion - we pretty much joke that we take an annual visit to the hospital for a late night asthma attack!

Retweeted you an all. Just because.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

retweeted Craig

Free Trader looks interesting


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have retweeted up to here. Still waiting for my wife to come home from the hospital. She had a really bad allergic reaction and ended up with an IV of something-or-other and steroids and other good stuff. She's just being discharged and will take a cab home. I've got supper waiting for her. I would have gone to go pick her up but by the time I bussed down there she'd be home.


Jesus Steve, that's awful. I hope she's alright, dude!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys, this would be easier if we left our Twitter links here when we post. Here's mine: https://twitter.com/_Sam_Kates_


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

This is me!

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon

Mind you, I usually have a link to my Twitter in my signature below.


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

My newest book could use a little love: https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/733833833217302528

Not to derail the thread here, but I just want to mention that I use Klout to schedule some of my Tweets so they can be spread out through the day. It's completely free, easy to use, and it allows me to schedule some of my tweets ahead so I don't run the risk of annoying my followers by hitting them with a bunch of tweets all at the same time.


----------



## MinnieC (Feb 19, 2016)

How did I miss this thread?!

I'm a newbie (just published my first book ten days ago) and followed some of you yesterday from just perusing Kboards and noticing people's Twitter handles in their sigs. Would have been a whole lot easier to have read this thread first! D'oh. 

Anyway. Followed some more now and retweeted a few tweets. Will do some more later. I love the idea of helping each other out, though. Fab.


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

A lovely idea, EvanPickering.

I'd like to retweet Patti Jansen's thread for her tireless work: https://twitter.com/pattyjansen
and yours: https://twitter.com/EvanTP87


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

https://twitter.com/geronl


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

MinnieC said:


> How did I miss this thread?!
> 
> I'm a newbie (just published my first book ten days ago) and followed some of you yesterday from just perusing Kboards and noticing people's Twitter handles in their sigs. Would have been a whole lot easier to have read this thread first! D'oh.
> 
> Anyway. Followed some more now and retweeted a few tweets. Will do some more later. I love the idea of helping each other out, though. Fab.


Yup, you're getting a retweet on yours, Jane!


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

SunshineOnMe said:


> Happy Birthday Evan! Going through and retweeting
> 
> Dang just saw the date. Happy Birthday Month Evan! lol
> https://twitter.com/SunshineonMe3/status/619228935218278400


Thank you for the birthday wishes btw


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

I've RT'd all tweets up to this point. Thanks again for starting this thread and I hope it helps everyone!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

lisamaliga said:


> I've RT'd all tweets up to this point. Thanks again for starting this thread and I hope it helps everyone!
> 
> If anyone wants to tweet a sale for a bundle of horror eBooks, here's a link: https://twitter.com/LisaMaliga/status/734083656784990208
> 
> Thank you so much!


retweeted


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Have people here found Twitter to be a good resource?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Nicksm28 said:


> Have people here found Twitter to be a good resource?


I'll say that it is a CHEAP resource, costing nothing more than a bit of time. I don't really know if it sells all that many books but I have an awful lot of fun with it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a freebie on _Bheki and the Magic Light_ from 20 -21st May. Would love a bit of promotion. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/733652706267693057


What an awesome thread! I read a lot of KBoarders' books and frequently share news about them by retweeting on Twitter and sharing on Facebook. I love Jan's *Bheki and the Magic Light*. Here's my retweet for that book:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734107660681777152


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

EvanPickering said:


> I was just thinking about it...
> 
> It's awesome to tweet our fellow author's books. I don't know about you guys, but it makes me happy on either end of it, and I'm pretty damn sure it makes the person whose book got tweeted happy. So I've got an idea. This thread is dedicated to tweeting (or facebook/goodreads post, whatever) someone else's book on this forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for starting this thread! I retweeted the pinned tweet on your Twitter page.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Thanks so much for starting this thread! I retweeted the pinned tweet on your Twitter page.


I'll do some retweets of yours, Marilyn. I reckon some of my followers would like your stuff.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

bendanarama said:


> I'll do some retweets of yours, Marilyn. I reckon some of my followers would like your stuff.


That's wonderful news! Thank you so much! I retweeted your pinned Tweet - your book covers look awesome there!


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> I was just thinking about it...
> 
> It's awesome to tweet our fellow author's books. I don't know about you guys, but it makes me happy on either end of it, and I'm pretty damn sure it makes the person whose book got tweeted happy. So I've got an idea. This thread is dedicated to tweeting (or facebook/goodreads post, whatever) someone else's book on this forum.
> 
> ...


Retweeted! Here's mine (much appreciated): https://twitter.com/klagodzki/status/729501973393776640


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

BenedictPatrick said:


> Here's mine for Six Celestial Swords by T A Miles:
> https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/731137878990917632
> 
> Got a few others I've done recently that could do with retweets:
> ...


All three done! Here's my Kindle Scout appeal: https://twitter.com/klagodzki/status/729501973393776640


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right, I'm on board with us. Followed everyone here and retweeted like a canary eating cucumbers.
> 
> I could use any sort of help with this tweet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


Hey, Steve - RT done!

https://twitter.com/klagodzki/status/729501973393776640


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

VMJaskiernia said:


> Retweeted you, CeeCee! Craig too <3
> 
> https://twitter.com/VMJaskiernia/status/733748322557628416


Does look cool! Retweeted.


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

I'm going through the list now and will retweet! Below is mine for my Kindle Scout book. Active through June 2. Thanks!

https://twitter.com/KenJONeill/status/733007453651128320


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I think I have retweeted nearly everything


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

writerguyKen said:


> I'm going through the list now and will retweet! Below is mine for my Kindle Scout book. Active through June 2. Thanks!
> 
> https://twitter.com/KenJONeill/status/733007453651128320


Retweeted.


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

klagodzki said:


> Retweeted.


Thanks!! And mental not to self: When next I return, I've retweeted through page five. Good luck and wishes of success for everyone.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Thanks for the R/T's guys.
> 
> I'mma take it on myself to do a few more!
> 
> ...


Super busy at the day job this past week, and it took me a while to figure out where the tweets/retweets were coming from. Pretty sure it got me some page reads too.  Thanks, guys. I'll chip in.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

KeraEmory said:


> Super busy at the day job this past week, and it took me a while to figure out where the tweets/retweets were coming from. Pretty sure it got me some page reads too.  Thanks, guys. I'll chip in.


Glad to help! No worries, the spirit of this thread is in giving, so you're not beholden to anybody! Just do whateva you feel


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

LadyG said:


> I tweeted one of Doglover's books (it's a twist on historical romance, and I loved it!) .https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/730884264380801024
> 
> I also retweeted a few from this thread. This is fun!


thanks for that, Amy.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I have retweeted all the way up to here.

Here's a new tweet of mine.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/734302463948378112


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SUGGESTION  

Some of the tweets are time and date sensitive, such as FREE offers for certain days. People have kindly retweeted some tweets that are out of date. It might be a good idea if we go back and delete tweets that no longer apply, or make it clear the time frame for the tweet.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right Lynn - you're all over this helping everybody else, so how about I retweet YOUR pinned tweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/732736829586309120


In addition to working on projects with my friend, I was having computer issues. This was a very pleasant surprise to see today. Thank you so much, Steve and everyone else who also retweeted. Now I'm going to see if I can catch up on here.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> SUGGESTION
> 
> Some of the tweets are time and date sensitive, such as FREE offers for certain days. People have kindly retweeted some tweets that are out of date. It might be a good idea if we go back and delete tweets that no longer apply, or make it clear the time frame for the tweet.


I hear what you are saying - however I'm thinking it might be more confusing to delete the requests - I agree time sensitivity could be placed from this point forward providing people see these posts before they request a tweet out. If we do notice a date restriction perhaps we could tweet something else out to help fellow authors.

That being said, I've retweeted either the link provided or another one if date sensitive. Hope you all have a great one. I hope to be back tomorrow to share in the re-tweet love.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have retweeted all the way up to here.
> 
> Here's a new tweet of mine.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/734302463948378112


retweeted


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> SUGGESTION
> 
> Some of the tweets are time and date sensitive, such as FREE offers for certain days. People have kindly retweeted some tweets that are out of date. It might be a good idea if we go back and delete tweets that no longer apply, or make it clear the time frame for the tweet.


Ah jeez, sorry was that me that retweeted the free tweet of your book? My bad xD


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

EvanPickering said:


> Ah jeez, sorry was that me that retweeted the free tweet of your book? My bad xD


No apology required - it was kind of you to retweet .


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's one I just shared on my page. I don't think the author is a member of KBoards, but she's a fellow author and it's a great book. https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/735257055230070785


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

LadyG said:


> Here's one I just shared on my page. I don't think the author is a member of KBoards, but she's a fellow author and it's a great book. https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/735257055230070785


R/T'ed


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

This is a great idea, who in here sells sci-fi and is on twitter?
Love to retweet your stuff and get some cross-readers going!

Here's my Twitter if you're interested in space opera and military science fiction.
https://twitter.com/chatfieldsbooks

I retweeted the Mutuation Z series, I think I might have to get it after checking it out!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

michaelchatfield said:


> I retweeted the Mutuation Z series, I think I might have to get it after checking it out!


Why not? I grabbed both book bundles (books 1-3 and books 4-6) and I don't even OWN a Kindle yet.

It's in the mail.

Should be here by the end of the month.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Re-tweeted everybody. 

Here's mine if anyone's interested:

https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/735333920208760832


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

I followed and threw down some R/T's.

KEEP THE SHARING TRAIN ROLLIN'


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

VMJaskiernia said:


> Retweeted you, CeeCee! Craig too <3
> 
> https://twitter.com/VMJaskiernia/status/733748322557628416


Retweeted!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

michaelchatfield said:


> This is a great idea, who in here sells sci-fi and is on twitter?
> Love to retweet your stuff and get some cross-readers going!
> 
> Here's my Twitter if you're interested in space opera and military science fiction.
> ...


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> No apology required - it was kind of you to retweet .


retweeted


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> Steve did you know you do not have to own a Kindle to read a Kindle book? They have free apps that go on devices and computers. Not knocking Kindle I love mine. Just saying if you know someone who wants to read Kindle Books but does have a Kindle Device they have other options.


Oh yes, I do know that.

BUT, I do not have any devices. No i-pad, no cell phone, no tablet, just my computer. And if I have time to sit and read on my computer I REALLY ought to be writing.

I ordered a Kindle e-reader last month - but Amazon.ca ships slowly, I guess.

I got the case for my e-reader a couple of weeks ago.

I am supposed to have the actual e-reader by the end of May or early June.


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> I retweeted one of your tweets. As for the SciFi Cross Promotion - You should check out Patty's SFF Promo thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.0.html


Thanks!! I checked her out and I hope to join the promo train in July/August when I do my next big promo


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

michaelchatfield said:


> Thanks!! I checked her out and I hope to join the promo train in July/August when I do my next big promo


I really like your covers


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

JTriptych said:


> Re-tweeted everybody.
> 
> Here's mine if anyone's interested:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/735333920208760832


RT for you John


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Oh yes, I do know that.
> 
> BUT, I do not have any devices. No i-pad, no cell phone, no tablet, just my computer. And if I have time to sit and read on my computer I REALLY ought to be writing.
> 
> ...


Okay, that makes sense. I didn't realize that Amazon.ca was so slow in shipping. I hope you get it soon and that you enjoy it.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

michaelchatfield said:


> Thanks!! I checked her out and I hope to join the promo train in July/August when I do my next big promo


You're most welcome. Hope you get lots of sales/downloads.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Howdy everyone. Hope y'all are having a great Memorial Day Weekend.

I just post a blog that touches on the subject of if readers like to see more information about authors on places like Amazon and/or Goodreads. Here's the link to the tweet out:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736278711100682240
You can re-tweet, read the blog and then re-tweet, or doing nothing at all. Whatever suits you best.

Have a great one.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> I just post a blog that touches on the subject of if readers like to see more information about authors on places like Amazon and/or Goodreads. Here's the link to the tweet out:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736278711100682240


retweeted


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - here's something new to work with.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/736010092039012353


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - here's something new to work with.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/736010092039012353


Threw down a R/T for ya dude


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

geronl said:


> retweeted


Thanks a bunch.



Steve Vernon said:


> All right - here's something new to work with.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/736010092039012353


Retweeted

---------------
Many thanks to those who retweeted my last tweet request.

Here's one for our fellow author and the gentleman that introduced me to KBoard and thus you wonderful people - Gerard O'Neill.

Amazon link:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736646816893140992


----------



## LouisaKlein (Feb 13, 2016)

Happy to RT everybody's books! I have 10300 followers, after all, so I can surely help!   I'm @LOSTINFICTIONUK just tweet me yr book and I'll RT!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

LouisaKlein said:


> Happy to RT everybody's books! I have 10300 followers, after all, so I can surely help!  I'm @LOSTINFICTIONUK just tweet me yr book and I'll RT!


cool


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

LouisaKlein said:


> Happy to RT everybody's books! I have 10300 followers, after all, so I can surely help!  I'm @LOSTINFICTIONUK just tweet me yr book and I'll RT!


sent you a tweet, thanks Louisa!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

This is my book thread: https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/719789734352912384

I will re-tweet anyone who tweet me! 

Thanks.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Have caught up following or re-tweeting for now.

Hope you all have had a great one!


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

RT sent!

This is mine: https://twitter.com/DoriHoxa/status/737325063435919361

Thanks!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

dorihoxa said:


> RT sent!
> 
> This is mine: https://twitter.com/DoriHoxa/status/737325063435919361
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Dori,

Re-twittered !!

Thank you.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

dorihoxa said:


> RT sent!
> 
> This is mine: https://twitter.com/DoriHoxa/status/737325063435919361
> 
> Thanks!


Have re-tweeted


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

dorihoxa said:


> RT sent!
> 
> This is mine: https://twitter.com/DoriHoxa/status/737325063435919361
> 
> Thanks!


Re-tweeted and many thanks for your re-tweets!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

This is for fellow KBoarder - thesios

Kindle Scout Winner New Adult Romance - Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore - is in its final hours of Pre-orders:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739927681211457536


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> This is for fellow KBoarder - thesios
> 
> Kindle Scout Winner New Adult Romance - Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore - is in its final hours of Pre-orders:
> 
> ...


R/T'ed, thanks for sharing!


----------



## syko (Apr 24, 2016)

Can I play?  I just signed up, so no followers, but I mad a tweet lol
https://twitter.com/HustlebornM/status/740486328056438784


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I'm caught up to here.

Let me throw another tweet at you folks.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/740494114978967552


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> R/T'ed, thanks for sharing!


Thanks for Re-tweeting.



syko said:


> Can I play?  I just signed up, so no followers, but I mad a tweet lol
> https://twitter.com/HustlebornM/status/740486328056438784


Re-tweeted and welcome to twitterverse.



Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm caught up to here.
> 
> Let me throw another tweet at you folks.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/740494114978967552


Have re-tweeted. Thanks for your re-tweet.

I was going to put a tweet out for Larry Enright's new book and Kindle Scout Winner, The Jennifer Project except I don't think he's a KBoarder.

Anyway, off to write a review. Have a great one y'all.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

syko said:


> Can I play?  I just signed up, so no followers, but I mad a tweet lol
> https://twitter.com/HustlebornM/status/740486328056438784


I gotchoo dude 

I R/T'ed you too Stephen!

like some sick putback jams with all this social media sharing !


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

I've retweeted a few. Here's mine for my newest release. https://twitter.com/NG_IWrite/status/741068918530420736

Thanks! This is fun!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Nancy Glynn said:


> I've retweeted a few. Here's mine for my newest release. https://twitter.com/NG_IWrite/status/737652293299011584
> 
> Thanks! This is fun!


You've been re-tweeted and followed.

Thanks for your re-tweets.
---------------------------------------

Many thanks to Steve Vernon for re-tweeting about The Jennifer Project 
---------------------------------------
I am a fan of James P. Sumner who is also a KBoarder. I discovered him, when he had his fifth book in the series when on Kindle Scout. The first book is currently on sale for 99 cents US or 99 p UK - For those that don't know, James is based in England but his character is based in the U.S. and I think James (and whoever helps edit/proofread his books) does a great job. So along with giving the book a re-tweet/Shout Out why not give it a look see if you like Killer Thrillers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741029313290637312


----------



## JASchneider (Mar 27, 2012)

I RT fellow authors anyway, all the time, or my daughter who helps me with social media does. Sharing & caring, it never occurred to me not to.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been retweeting and following on and off while this thread has been running, so I thought I'd add another tweet from my (hopefully) humorous promotions: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/740435925273088000


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> You've been re-tweeted and followed.
> 
> Thanks for your re-tweets.
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


Thank you! Followed you back!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Retweeted up to here.

And Steve Harrison, that TIME STORM looks great!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> Retweeted up to here.
> 
> And Steve Harrison, that TIME STORM looks great!


Thanks, Steve. Your books look like a lot of fun, too!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> I've been retweeting and following on and off while this thread has been running, so I thought I'd add another tweet from my (hopefully) humorous promotions: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/740435925273088000


Re-tweeted and followed you. Love the pic on that tweet. I have a friend that has been known to shower with the one hand and have a book sticking out of the other.



Nancy Glynn said:


> Thank you! Followed you back!


You're welcome. Thanks for the follow.

-----------------------------------------------

I'm caught up for the moment. Have a few projects to work on today. I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow. Have a great one!


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> I'm caught up for the moment. Have a few projects to work on today. I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow. Have a great one!


Nice, have a good one! And thanks for being a champion of this grand crusade of booksharing!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> You've been re-tweeted and followed.
> 
> Thanks for your re-tweets.
> ---------------------------------------
> ...





Nancy Glynn said:


> I've retweeted a few. Here's mine for my newest release. https://twitter.com/NG_IWrite/status/741068918530420736
> 
> Thanks! This is fun!


Re-tweeted and followed! 

Here is mine: https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/741480548527276033 

Thanks.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

RT'd Syko, Steve and Alvina


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Nice, have a good one! And thanks for being a champion of this grand crusade of booksharing!


My pleasure. I enjoy helping others.



Alvina said:


> Re-tweeted and followed!
> 
> Here is mine: https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/741480548527276033
> 
> Thanks.


Re-tweeted

______________________________

Here's a tweet that will help several authors from Renee Pawlish group. The sale is going on from today 11th until tomorrow 12th June 2016. Free Mystery Thrillers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741529182786752513


----------



## MKK (Jun 9, 2015)

Tweeted the last couple of pages worth...I need need to get more organized 

Here's my pinned tweet, for anyone so inclined to re-tweet.

https://twitter.com/markkellyauthor/status/722821089814904838

Cheers....


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

MKK said:


> Tweeted the last couple of pages worth...I need need to get more organized
> 
> Here's my pinned tweet, for anyone so inclined to re-tweet.
> 
> ...


re-tweeted. Cheers


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

MKK said:


> Tweeted the last couple of pages worth...I need need to get more organized
> 
> Here's my pinned tweet, for anyone so inclined to re-tweet.
> 
> ...


Organized is in the eye of the beholder 

You have been re-tweeted.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

retweeted Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And I'm retweeted up to here.


----------



## BenedictPatrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure if we're still doing this, but here's my pinned tweet:

https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/745513946161963008

Edited to link to a more evergreen tweet


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm caught up to here.
> 
> Let me throw another tweet at you folks.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/740494114978967552


Re-tweeted


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

BenedictPatrick said:


> Not sure if we're still doing this, but here's my pinned tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/744223372851109888
> 
> I see I've got quite a few to catch up on - will get to it


As far as I know this is an on-going thing. I did re-tweet and follow you.

FYI: I think we started to put if a tweet is about a sale or for a limited time. If it gets missed as a sale, at least the person is being showed some love.
________________________________________

My friend, Tracy James Jones, did a cover reveal blog for my new non-fiction book that is available for pre-order. So could we give her site some love while spreading the word about Helpful Household Hints for the Harried Human?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744040587800809472


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I'm retweeted up to here.

I don't ask that anyone retweets all of my tweets throughout this whole thread - just the latest one I post. And this one I'm posting right now is for a YA promo that a fellow k-board member is running this weekend. So please retweet.

https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/744068747846123520


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm retweeted up to here.
> 
> I don't ask that anyone retweets all of my tweets throughout this whole thread - just the latest one I post. And this one I'm posting right now is for a YA promo that a fellow k-board member is running this weekend. So please retweet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/744068747846123520


Great point Steve.

I had forgotten that @Crenel was doing this. Have re-tweeted his tweet.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

BenedictPatrick said:


> Not sure if we're still doing this, but here's my pinned tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/744223372851109888
> 
> ...


I R/T'ed

yeah it's ongoing, whoever wants to tweet whatever just throw it out there and see who tweets it haha.

Evan


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

retweeted shimmering and Benedict


----------



## CrissyM (Mar 14, 2012)

I retweeted a couple people. There are some awesome looking books in this thread.

Here is my Tweet:
https://twitter.com/crissymoss/status/744441057715191809


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Got you, Crissy and Ian.


----------



## gerard_blalock (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome idea. I'm throwing this up here and then getting busy RT'ing as many as I can from this thread.

https://twitter.com/gerard_blalock/status/744489307608596480


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Have re-tweeted and followed up to here.

Helping to push the final hours of Crenel's promo for Children books. Because he is a fellow KBoarder and part of my Mystery/Thriller group.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744249921142808576


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I have retweeted and followed the rest of you (I hope!) and thought I would put this tweet out there:

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/744756442939293696

It's not book related, so absolutely no problem if you don't want to retweet. It's a link to an award winning short film I co-wrote about mental health that I'm sending out for Men's Health Week.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

RT'd Crissy, Rob and Gerard


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

RT'd right up to here.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> I have retweeted and followed the rest of you (I hope!) and thought I would put this tweet out there:
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/744756442939293696
> 
> It's not book related, so absolutely no problem if you don't want to retweet. It's a link to an award winning short film I co-wrote about mental health that I'm sending out for Men's Health Week.


As a person who worked in the Health Information field for over 30 years, I had no problem sharing your tweet.

Now as an author, fellow KBoarder, and former interviewee by Spectrum Books UK, I'm re-sharing about the current interviewee Craig Martelle - seems like I've heard that name somewhere before. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744892902032150528


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> As a person who worked in the Health Information field for over 30 years, I had no problem sharing your tweet.
> 
> Now as an author, fellow KBoarder, and former interviewee by Spectrum Books UK, I'm re-sharing about the current interviewee Craig Martelle - seems like I've heard that name somewhere before.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Also shared...


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe (May 24, 2012)

I could really use another 40 supporters to make this happen. Please help a girl out! https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42901-moonlight-s-peril


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Thanks! Also shared...


You're welcome and thanks!



Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I could really use another 40 supporters to make this happen. Please help a girl out! https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42901-moonlight-s-peril


I created a tweet through HootSuite that includes the Thunderclap link & Kindle Scout nomination link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744994985058140160
(The Kindle Scout link on the Thunderclap header was all run together) Anyway hope that helps you out.


----------



## LFELIPE (Jun 20, 2016)

Is awesome to find a community to support each other with our audience!

I leave here my pinned tweet :

https://twitter.com/lipemufi/status/744907936753909761?lang=es










If you have a chance of make a RT of this =)

Cheers!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

LFELIPE said:


> Is awesome to find a community to support each other with our audience!
> 
> I leave here my pinned tweet :
> 
> ...


Re-tweeted - here's the twitter link in English:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744907936753909761


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Retweeted up to here.


----------



## KingSweden (Dec 16, 2013)

https://twitter.com/henrikrohdin/status/743855663005110273

Retweeted a few of these (several of them were Steve's). Here's a tweet I sent out last week regarding my long-suffering, red-headed stepchild of a novel "Primary Suspects"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

Caught up and RT'ed/followed a bunch of you.

Here's my latest tweet if you would like to RT it, that'd be awesome: https://twitter.com/jessiethomas520/status/745377575120211968


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't post often, but rest assured I've been checking the thread and retweeting. Some interesting stuff from you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Retweeted up to here!


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

Some great books in here! Retweeting like mad!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Have caught up on re-tweets and follows.

---------------------------------------------

@Crenel has posted a 'call to arms' for mystery/thriller authors with box sets. The time to register for a cross promotional opportunity, put on by Renee Pawlish, is close to ending.

Here's the twitter link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745733681076068352


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Retweeted everybody to this point. 

Here's my new pre-order sale, if anyone's willing to lend a hand: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/745840802019016704


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

JTriptych said:


> Retweeted everybody to this point.
> 
> Here's my new pre-order sale, if anyone's willing to lend a hand: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/745840802019016704


I've re-tweeted.

It just so happens I reduced the price on my pre-order as well. I put publication date on tweet so all will know when the sale should end.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746109963538407425


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Picked a few posts and retweeted some people too!

Feeeeel the looooooooove


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Picked a few posts and retweeted some people too!
> 
> Feeeeel the looooooooove


I think I just 'flashed-back' to the Summer of Love. Mind you I was just a kid and was nowhere near there. Of course, I have watched 'Forrest Gump' like a go-zillion times. 

Seriously though, thanks for sharing the love and starting this awesome thread.


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Really, it's my pleasure!  

I figure we have a pile of authors here trying to stake their claim, why not help each other out? It's far from a zerosum marketplace. Might as well support each other 


Y'know I've only watched forrest gump once and I was a wee lad back then, you might say. Great movie though!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Really, it's my pleasure!
> 
> I figure we have a pile of authors here trying to stake their claim, why not help each other out? It's far from a zerosum marketplace. Might as well support each other
> 
> Y'know I've only watched forrest gump once and I was a wee lad back then, you might say. Great movie though!


I agree. I support the ones I know about.

I saw Forrest Gump in the movie theater with my teenagers. I guess that makes me 'ancient'.  I think I love it and Mr. Holland's Opus because it is like taking snippets of how society, music, and my life have changed with the times.

Many thanks to all who have helped spread the word about my projects as well as those of others.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today, 29 Jun 2016, is launch day for fellow author and KBoard member, James P. Sumner. Book 6 of the Adrian Hell series, entitled Good Intentions, has been released to the public. I posted a tweet out that I hope others will help me share.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748174066113208321


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

R/T'ed, thanks for the info!

If you're on here James, congrats and keep up the good work!

Evan


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Today, 29 Jun 2016, is launch day for fellow author and KBoard member, James P. Sumner. Book 6 of the Adrian Hell series, entitled Good Intentions, has been released to the public. I posted a tweet out that I hope others will help me share.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748174066113208321


Have re-tweeted (I hope - ADSL line keeps dropping)


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I'm retweeted up to here.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> R/T'ed, thanks for the info!
> 
> If you're on here James, congrats and keep up the good work!
> 
> Evan


Thanks and you're welcome.



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Have re-tweeted (I hope - ADSL line keeps dropping)


Thanks Jan.

I understand about computer/network/internet issues. Was frustrated by them yesterday. 'Technology is wonderful when it works'.



Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm retweeted up to here.


Thanks a bunch Steve.

--------------------------------------

Now I'm going to work on my collection of short stories.


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

Is this thread still active? 
Guess I'll toss my pinned tweet for book one into the hat if anyone wants to RT: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/601119835217600513


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

M.W. Griffith said:


> Is this thread still active?
> Guess I'll toss my pinned tweet for book one into the hat if anyone wants to RT: https://twitter.com/emberian/status/601119835217600513


Have given it a re-tweet.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Our KBoarders #ComedyBookWeek is coming up on 16-23 July.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/751702908853428224


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Our KBoarders #ComedyBookWeek is coming up on 16-23 July.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/751702908853428224


Thanks! Retweeted yours!


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Retweeted and followed everyone to this point. 

Here's my latest pre-order sale if anyone could help: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/752006924929945601


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Retweeted. Glad to see the train keep on rollin!


----------



## ancaiovita (Feb 13, 2016)

JTriptych said:


> Retweeted and followed everyone to this point.
> 
> Here's my latest pre-order sale if anyone could help: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/752006924929945601


Retweeted!

Here is my latest if anyone wants to help:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648944014767616004


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Retweeted up to here.

Could use a little help on this Tweet.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

R/T Up to here!

Just put out a new Sci-fi release please R/T if you can! 

https://twitter.com/chatfieldsbooks/status/752494506377969664

Love this thread, great way to get some cross promotion!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The only good thing about being too sick to sit up and write/blog/share etc. is that you can still read. I've been getting caught up on some reading for the last few days. Tomorrow I hope I get caught up on reviews. Meantime, I am caught up re-tweeting... to this point.

_______________________________________________

Speaking of reading, I won this book, My Little Trainwreck, a little while ago via an Amazon Giveaway the author shared on KBoard. It was actually a pretty great book. Now the author has it for free (10 - 14 July 2016). I posted a tweet about it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752651344188669952
Anyone else up for helping fellow KBoarder Eric Moyer out?


----------



## ancaiovita (Feb 13, 2016)

Caught up with this RT game - much better than Pokemon Go.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Retweeted up to here.
> 
> Could use a little help on this Tweet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/730932863055581184


retweeted


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey everyone! Just posted a brand new short story on my blog that I have available for free and could use a little boost getting it out to people. Any retweets are much appreciated! Thank you! 

https://twitter.com/jessiethomas520/status/755100496604569600


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

We could use some tweets for #ComedyBookWeek

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/755487121146843136

Thanks.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

My new release! Thank you!!
https://twitter.com/SunshineonMe3/status/755088471765561344


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the re-tweets for #ComedyBookWeek .

I've done some re-tweeting of the above tweets.

This one advertises #ComedyBookWeek and my own book But Can You Drink The water?

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/755732507740475392


----------



## Shaun Dowdall (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, just re-tweeting some of the above. Here's mine:

https://mobile.twitter.com/shaundowdall/status/756031656998400000


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Shaun Dowdall said:


> Hey guys, just re-tweeting some of the above. Here's mine:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/shaundowdall/status/756031656998400000


re-tweeted


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

jessie520 said:


> Hey everyone! Just posted a brand new short story on my blog that I have available for free and could use a little boost getting it out to people. Any retweets are much appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> https://twitter.com/jessiethomas520/status/755100496604569600


I've been having Internet issues - I hope they've resolved but who knows.

I re-tweeted your tweet as well as posted one of my own that I hope might help out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759138203374944256


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> We could use some tweets for #ComedyBookWeek
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/755487121146843136
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry that I missed this but with the Internet on the fritz it was hard to get in let alone help out.

Hope I'll be able to help with the next message you need to relay.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've re-tweeted up to here all that I can. Wishing everyone a wonderful one!


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi folks:

I'd like to help retweet. Please post your ready-made tweet and I'll copy and paste it and tweet it. That would make it easier for everyone and probably increase the chances of folks retweeting.

Blessings,
E


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Ethan Jones said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I'd like to help retweet. Please post your ready-made tweet and I'll copy and paste it and tweet it. That would make it easier for everyone and probably increase the chances of folks retweeting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping out with the cause, "E". I recently read a book by fellow KBoarder, Mark Kelly, I enjoyed it. So I thought I'd give it a Shout Out. I've pasted the twitter link below and under that is what I said, so whichever way you'd like to re-tweet is all right by me.

Twitter link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760562720160751616
Twitter message:

If you are into #Pandemic #MedicalThriller #books try Altered Genes: Genesis by Mark Kelly - http://ow.ly/p3mw302RcWB


----------



## Michael Chatfield (May 16, 2016)

R/T up to here I like the idea of copying and pasting the tweet.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

This is from my fellow Elsewhen Press author, Katrina Mountfort, promoting the last volume of her excellent YA dystopian series: https://twitter.com/curlykats/status/745964038211911681

Pretty sure I've caught up with all the previous tweets


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll get started on the tweets above. In the mean time, here is one to copy and paste:

A sentient warship and the enemy who crippled it must help each other prevent genocide
4.9* average
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GJKH9YO

Or you could RT https://twitter.com/IndieAI/status/762725056871010304


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

This is my book thread: https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/765729088103288836

I will re-tweet anyone who tweet me!

Thank you


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Re-tweeted everyone to this point. 

And here's my newest campaign if anybody could re-tweet it: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/765546188242202624


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

Gonna start working my way through some of those above me.

Here is one for my new release:

https://twitter.com/Lee__Sutherland/status/762512019111092224


----------



## Carmen Lascu (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey everyone,

My first eBook has just been released for Kindle on Amazon so your tweets will be much appreciated.

Here is my tweet for you to copy/paste:

'10 Steps to Master Your #Twitter Account' by @CarmenLascu is now available on Amazon http://ow.ly/xw7A303KJwC 

I pinned this on my account - https://twitter.com/CarmenLascu

Please mentioned me as above so I can return the favour.

Many thanks


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Carmen Lascu said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My first eBook has just been released for Kindle on Amazon so your tweets will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your book. I have sent out tweets for Amazon UK and US locations via HootSuite and took advantage of the current price in the US to download a copy of your book for myself.

'Bestsellers' (authors' version of good luck)


----------



## Carmen Lascu (Aug 28, 2016)

That's great CSWCLynn. Thank you.

Let me know what you think about my eBook after you finish it. I hope you find useful information


----------



## RayBright (Nov 6, 2012)

farrago said:


> RE Tweeted and followed you. Nice idea. Not too many takers.


Hope I'm not too late. Didn't have a book available until now. Would love to participate.

Ray


----------



## RayBright (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in. Will begin retweeting you tweets immediately, and looking same.

Ray Bright


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone got any new tweets to promote?

Here's my latest pinned tweet for anyone who wants a swap: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/784264576724406272


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Anyone got any new tweets to promote?
> 
> Here's my latest pinned tweet for anyone who wants a swap: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/784264576724406272


I re-tweeted you.

I meant to post a tweet yesterday for Team Mystery Thriller cross promotions but got side tracked. There are still a few hours left so if anyone is in here and wants to tweet out, it would be much appreciated:

Here's the tweet:

The last hours of #TeamMysteryThriller treats - http://ow.ly/9b95305ewqw #Free #Mystery #Thriller #Paranormal #eBooks

Here's the link:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/787794480657231872


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> I re-tweeted you.
> 
> I meant to post a tweet yesterday for Team Mystery Thriller cross promotions but got side tracked. There are still a few hours left so if anyone is in here and wants to tweet out, it would be much appreciated:
> 
> ...


Retweeted!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Retweeted!


Awesome thank you! Hope you were able to find something you like before they went off 'sale'.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Anyone got any new tweets to promote?
> 
> Here's my latest pinned tweet for anyone who wants a swap: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/784264576724406272


Here's a pinned tweet about my current blog post that talks about Renee Pawlish's Mystery Thriller Cross Promotion this weekend 12 - 13 November 2016 - it should help lots of KBoarders.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797510826538233856


----------



## MJSauthor (Jul 7, 2016)

Evan!? How did i miss this thread? Guess I haven't snooped around Kboards in a awhile. I'm going to go back through and see if I can't RT some of whats been posted so far.

As for my stuff, this may do for a go around Twitter: https://twitter.com/MJSauthor/status/794931610605015041


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

MJSauthor said:


> Evan!? How did i miss this thread? Guess I haven't snooped around Kboards in a awhile. I'm going to go back through and see if I can't RT some of whats been posted so far.
> 
> As for my stuff, this may do for a go around Twitter: https://twitter.com/MJSauthor/status/794931610605015041


I think it has been inactive for a few weeks. Welcome aboard. I have retweeted yours.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Retweeted to this pojnt.

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/789114380063420416

(Oops, I got the link wrong- edited)


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

My book 99c KCD will be started today at 3am EST. Please share and tweet my book, and I will reciprocate and re-tweet everybody. Thank you so much! 

https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/797733000993611777


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

JTriptych said:


> Retweeted to this pojnt.
> 
> Here's mine: https://twitter.com/JTriptych/status/789114380063420416
> 
> (Oops, I got the link wrong- edited)


The edited link worked and I retweeted it for you.



Alvina said:


> My book 99c KCD will be started today at 3am EST. Please share and tweet my book, and I will reciprocate and re-tweet everybody. Thank you so much!
> 
> https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/797733000993611777


Retweeted and added a note that it was 99 cents in hopes people will click on your link.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do not enjoy asking for myself but books don't seem to sell themselves. I created a blog post and then tweeted about it. Here's the link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798223090710781952
If anyone would like to create a polite tweet and pass it along, that would be alright by me.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Goodness! Just one click through the link.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Paying it Forward to a number of KBoard authors who are part of the current promotion featuring children's paperback books for the holiday season.

Here's the twitter link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807004378276175872
If you make a comment after you re-tweet I think it goes further.

I'm helping to promote this because I think it is a wonderful idea to get books into children's hands. Where would be without someone taking the time to read to us, with us, or even teaching us to read.


----------



## Holistic_Milky (Feb 9, 2017)

Alvina said:


> This is my book thread: https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/765729088103288836
> 
> I will re-tweet anyone who tweet me!
> 
> Thank you


Just re-tweeted you! 
Here is my link: https://twitter.com/Holistic_Milky/status/826051703837437953


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is such a great resource that I thought I'd give it a bump.

I'm doing a Goodreads Giveaway on With the Headmaster's Approval. Would love a few retweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/832862242903322625


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for the re-tweets


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd love some retweeting for the Kelpie Dreams one dollar February promotion..

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/828794882277986305


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up! Here's a new one from me...

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/833108910852616192


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Caught up! Here's a new one from me...
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/833108910852616192


re-tweeted.


----------



## DMAndrews (Mar 7, 2012)

Made it through the 11 pages. I think I caught most of you, and followed 

Here's mine:

https://twitter.com/AuthorDMAndrews/status/834797947996901376


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

Doing some retweets - always looking for an extra boost for my books, so thanks very much! https://twitter.com/AlWMoe/status/833404546898591744

And, following. Have a great day!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for the re-tweets . My Giveaway only ends on 12th April so all re-tweets are still up-to-date.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/832862242903322625


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much for the re-tweets . My Giveaway only ends on 12th April so all re-tweets are still up-to-date.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/832862242903322625


I not only retweeted you, I entered your giveaway. I have one starting this Saturday, the 25th, that lasts a month. I'll go back through this thread and catch all the other folks, but I need to pace myself so I'm not doing too many at a time.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

How do you guys keep track of who retweeted who?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Norman Steele Taylor said:


> How do you guys keep track of who retweeted who?


You get an email to say that your tweet has been re-tweeted.


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

Here is my pinned tweet:

https://twitter.com/polly_metallic/status/823333427420299264


----------



## joyfuldesigns (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi,
I'm brand new to the board and excited to join you all.

I've retweeted some of the people above this post, and will keep working to promote more. Best of luck to you all!

Here's mine, thanks in advance.
https://twitter.com/valerieraeg/status/834998723893612544


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

My CorelDRAW book is On a Countdown Deal now and here is the tweet and I will appreciate your retweets. Thanks!
https://mobile.twitter.com/stevenbright06/status/832665591915827203?p=v


----------



## KatrinaKing (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, guys! I just started publishing books about a month ago, and I just found this thread. What a great idea!

Here's a tweet I just put up about my books. If anyone would like to retweet, I'd appreciate it. (I understand that not everyone will be on board with the sentiments expressed in my books. That's fine.)

http://bit.ly/ScottsBookTweet1

And if anyone has any ideas about email lists I might send to, I'd appreciate your insights, since I'm so new to this.

Thanks in advance, eveyone! Now I'm going to get started retweeting as many of your tweets as I can!

Appreciatively,

Scott


----------



## Mackay Bell (Mar 28, 2015)

I retweeted and bought Craig's book. (It looked like fun!)


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> You get an email to say that your tweet has been re-tweeted.


Ah okay. Great. Is there a threshold regarding how many followers an author has to have?

How about Facebook page post swaps?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Kay7979 said:


> I not only retweeted you, I entered your giveaway. I have one starting this Saturday, the 25th, that lasts a month. I'll go back through this thread and catch all the other folks, but I need to pace myself so I'm not doing too many at a time.


Thanks for entering the Giveaway - good luck. On my previous Giveaway for The Breadwinners the winner turned out to live in the very area where I originally come from in the UK and is featured in another of my books. In fact my cousin who lives a couple of miles away phoned her to make sure the book had arrived safely. Of all the entries throughout the world I thought it was an amazing coincidence.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Norman Steele Taylor said:


> Ah okay. Great. Is there a threshold regarding how many followers an author has to have?
> 
> How about Facebook page post swaps?


I don't think there is a threshold for followers.
There used to be a thread for swapping Facebook page likes.


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

This is the first tweet for my new book. I retweeted others books and I will appreciate any retweet of mine, thanks. https://mobile.twitter.com/stevenbright06/status/835746524936036352?p=v


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, I've retweeted up to here!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

stevenbright said:


> This is the first tweet for my new book. I retweeted others books and I will appreciate any retweet of mine, thanks. https://mobile.twitter.com/stevenbright06/status/835746524936036352?p=v


Here's the link for non-mobile twitter users:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835746524936036352
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've re-tweeted what I could up to this point.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Re-tweeted the last two.


----------



## DMAndrews (Mar 7, 2012)

Caught up.

I'm running a promo from today (3rd March) to 5th ... please retweet if you read this in that time frame 

https://twitter.com/AuthorDMAndrews/status/837603580450385922


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DMAndrews said:


> Caught up.
> 
> I'm running a promo from today (3rd March) to 5th ... please retweet if you read this in that time frame
> 
> https://twitter.com/AuthorDMAndrews/status/837603580450385922


Re-tweeted.


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Jane Austen.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

stevenbright said:


> Thanks Jane Austen.


You're welcome.

The literary names are a status based on how active one is in the forums.

You can call me Lynn.


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello, this my book is on a countdown deal, I will appreciate a retweet of it. https://twitter.com/stevenbright06/status/838811143862878213


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

stevenbright said:


> Hello, this my book is on a countdown deal, I will appreciate a retweet of it. https://twitter.com/stevenbright06/status/838811143862878213


Retweeted - hope it helps.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

A group of fellow bloggers wish to counteract the negativity on Social Media by providing positive stories. The twitter link below will take you to my blog post which explains more about it and a linky links link at the end is there so anyone who would like to participate can join. You can also simply share to make others aware.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/839543525456953346


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice idea for the positivity. Thoughts have energy.  Have re-tweeted.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Nice idea for the positivity. Thoughts have energy. Have re-tweeted.


Thanks, Jan. I agree. I'd rather send positive energy out to people.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Nice idea for the positivity. Thoughts have energy. Have re-tweeted.


Below is a new tweet looking for bloggers for peace and positivity. The plan is to gather 50 bloggers before the end of the month. So if you know anyone please feel free to share:

https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/841341044721631233


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Below is a new tweet looking for bloggers for peace and positivity. The plan is to gather 50 bloggers before the end of the month. So if you know anyone please feel free to share:
> 
> https://twitter.com/LynnHallbrooks/status/841341044721631233


Have re-tweeted.

My tweet is ongoing until 12th April.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/832862242903322625


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Have re-tweeted.
> 
> My tweet is ongoing until 12th April.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/832862242903322625


Thanks

I retweeted it.


----------



## ShesGotBooks (Nov 30, 2016)

Retweeted Jan's, looking at a few others to retweet as well.

Here's mine:
https://twitter.com/JessaChaseBooks/status/841367142310203392


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ShesGotBooks said:


> Retweeted Jan's, looking at a few others to retweet as well.
> 
> Here's mine:
> https://twitter.com/JessaChaseBooks/status/841367142310203392


Thanks. Have re-tweeted yours.


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

This is a tweet for my Newly Released book, and I will appreciate your retweets! https://twitter.com/stevenbright06/status/844789358443937792


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

I've got a new release. I would love some help in spreading the word! I'll RT those above me in exchange.

https://twitter.com/Lee__Sutherland/status/844633368704757761


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lee Sutherland said:


> I've got a new release. I would love some help in spreading the word! I'll RT those above me in exchange.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Lee__Sutherland/status/844633368704757761


Re-tweeted


----------



## Deuces Deleted (Dec 21, 2015)

Tweeted all of these on my Twitter profile @TSCReads Happy Saturday!


----------



## Piano Jenny (Nov 30, 2016)

Re-tweeted the positivity tweet above.

I'm running my Very First cover reveal giveaway (signed book and Amazon gift card!) for my chick lit/romantic comedy, _Only Twenty-Five_:
http://bit.ly/2o08qbq


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Piano Jenny said:


> Re-tweeted the positivity tweet above.
> 
> I'm running my Very First cover reveal giveaway (signed book and Amazon gift card!) for my chick lit/romantic comedy, _Only Twenty-Five_:
> http://bit.ly/2o08qbq


Have re-tweeted


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Giveaway on Headmaster ends on 12th April, so I would appreciate some last minute tweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/851426487928586242

Thanks


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Piano Jenny said:


> Re-tweeted the positivity tweet above.
> 
> I'm running my Very First cover reveal giveaway (signed book and Amazon gift card!) for my chick lit/romantic comedy, _Only Twenty-Five_:
> http://bit.ly/2o08qbq


Thank you. I've responded/re-tweeted to yours as well.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> The Giveaway on Headmaster ends on 12th April, so I would appreciate some last minute tweets.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/851426487928586242
> 
> Thanks


I've retweeted with a message. Hope that increases people viewing your book on Goodreads.

Not sure if it Library Week in your part of the world but Happy Library Week if it is.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Thank you. I've responded/re-tweeted to yours as well.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I've retweeted with a message. Hope that increases people viewing your book on Goodreads.
> ...


Thanks so much. 
It's not library week here (at least I don't think it is. Local authors used to be asked to give talks at the libraries, but that seems to have fallen away now )


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Retweeted the above.

I'm experimenting with humorous promo tweets, so if anyone wants to retweet this one, don't let me stop you!

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/850961264083836928


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

Can I get a little love for my new release?

https://twitter.com/HerroSteven/status/859059862415839232


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Lee Sutherland said:


> Can I get a little love for my new release?
> 
> https://twitter.com/HerroSteven/status/859059862415839232


I've retweeted - hope it helps out.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



SteveHarrison said:


> Retweeted the above.
> 
> I'm experimenting with humorous promo tweets, so if anyone wants to retweet this one, don't let me stop you!
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/850961264083836928


Have retweeted - it is a bit humorous - is it working?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much.
> It's not library week here (at least I don't think it is. Local authors used to be asked to give talks at the libraries, but that seems to have fallen away now )


That is sad that they have stopped doing that.

How did the giveaway go for you?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I decided to put my non-fiction book up for the AUTHORSdb cover art contest. The tweet is below:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/860981786549071873

There is still time to enter if you'd like to place your cover art in the contest. It isn't as much about competing as it is about getting your work seen by others.

I also put our Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series up for the first line contest but that has closed its door. Sorry, I meant to get over here sooner but life and commitments kept getting in the way.


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Please share -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861248027775860736
My new book, The Proem, is free from May 8-13.

Thanks so much!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

FFJ said:


> Please share -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861248027775860736
> My new book, The Proem, is free from May 8-13.
> ...


Retweeted


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> Have retweeted - it is a bit humorous - is it working?


This one gave me the biggest response ever to one of my tweets in terms of reach (nearly 20,000 impressions) and a few extra sales, so I was very happy!

By the way, I have retweeted the tweets after my post.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going to hit the last two pages and retweet it all. I hit everyone with at least one retweet. Those folks whose tweets were out-of-date, I retweeted the pinned post on their Twitter feed.

I could use some retweet action for this one.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/858491274910982144


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll also retweet all the book threads in the last 2 pages! 

Here is my book thread: https://twitter.com/babealvina/status/861455972941783040


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to build a street team. Here's my tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861560464878313474
Thanks in advance for any RTs. I am working my way through April and May tweets that are still applicable.


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

I retweeted.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> This one gave me the biggest response ever to one of my tweets in terms of reach (nearly 20,000 impressions) and a few extra sales, so I was very happy!
> 
> By the way, I have retweeted the tweets after my post.


Way cool, I may have to see what I can work up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I've caught up on re-tweeting. 

Many thanks to those who have re-tweeted my tweets.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I won't say who - because I haven't checked them all - but I spotted one person on here who asked for retweets and promised retweets and yet - when I looked at their Twitter feed I saw nothing but their own book, over and over and over.

Folks, this is the honor system - but it just isn't that hard to look and see that a person HASN'T done what they outright said they would do.

I took my retweet back.

A tweet doesn't REALLY have that much of an effect one way or another, but if a person says they'll do something and then lets on they did - well, that just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> I won't say who - because I haven't checked them all - but I spotted one person on here who asked for retweets and promised retweets and yet - when I looked at their Twitter feed I saw nothing but their own book, over and over and over.
> 
> Folks, this is the honor system - but it just isn't that hard to look and see that a person HASN'T done what they outright said they would do.
> 
> ...


It isn't that difficult to retweet...just go into your twitter account - click on the link that someone provided and click the Retweet button - it's the arrows going around in a circle.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

cvwriter said:


> Hi, I am trying to build a street team. Here's my tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861560464878313474
> Thanks in advance for any RTs. I am working my way through April and May tweets that are still applicable.


Just retweeted.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

It is Armed Forces Week here in the US and since Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series is about not only Special Forces veterans but the active duty members they interact with, book one is on sale for 99 cents through 21 May 2017. Here is a tweet out that I created:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/864147713864200192

I'd appreciate any re-tweet love you feel comfortable providing.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> It is Armed Forces Week here in the US and since Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series is about not only Special Forces veterans but the active duty members they interact with, book one is on sale for 99 cents through 21 May 2017. Here is a tweet out that I created:
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/864147713864200192
> 
> I'd appreciate any re-tweet love you feel comfortable providing.


Consider it retweeted.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Retweeted, too!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

ScottFish said:


> Consider it retweeted.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

I am trying to get a little extra traction for one of my books that is free this weekend. Any retweet love is appreciated.

https://twitter.com/BeUpgraded/status/865914673442553856


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

ScottFish said:


> I am trying to get a little extra traction for one of my books that is free this weekend. Any retweet love is appreciated.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeUpgraded/status/865914673442553856


I hope my retweet helps your efforts.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Today, 20 May 2017 is U.S. Armed Forces Day - I created a tweet for today (U.S. time) for anyone who would like to give it some retweet love:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/865966473466064896

This is for fellow KBoarder & author, J.J. Ward on his newest book

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/865970383693991936


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

Thank you.  I retweeted for JJ Ward as well.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

ScottFish said:


> Thank you. I retweeted for JJ Ward as well.


You're welcome. Much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Retweeted up to here.

I missed your weekend freebie, Scott, but I retweeted one of your current tweets.


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi All!

I'm extremely happy to announce that my military scifi prequel story 'Totaled' (see cover in my sig) is now PERMAFREE on Amazon, B&N/Nook, and Smashwords Direct. You will be doing me a huge solid if you tweet it out! I'm especially appreciative of anyone with sci-fi fan-followers. And feel free, of course, to share it any other way you like, as well!

Thanks so much!

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071SKVRSR

B&N: https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/totaled-benjamin-douglas/1126511673?ean=2940157370961

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/727354

Will reciprocate. Might be nice if you have a freebie too, for the value trade--but I'm happy to tweet a good looking book at full price


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Benjamin Douglas said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm extremely happy to announce that my military scifi prequel story 'Totaled' (see cover in my sig) is now PERMAFREE on Amazon, B&N/Nook, and Smashwords Direct. You will be doing me a huge solid if you tweet it out! I'm especially appreciative of anyone with sci-fi fan-followers. And feel free, of course, to share it any other way you like, as well!
> 
> ...


Here's a twitter link for the Amazon version:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/872618429479628800


----------



## MCGlan (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's my twitter anyone 
https://twitter.com/M_C_Glan?lang=en


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> Here's a twitter link for the Amazon version:
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/872618429479628800


Thank you so much!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up with the above tweets!


----------



## stevenbright (Aug 4, 2016)

Help retweet my book: 
https://twitter.com/LindaSgJames1/status/880017379048206336


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

stevenbright said:


> Help retweet my book:
> https://twitter.com/LindaSgJames1/status/880017379048206336


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

stevenbright said:


> Help retweet my book:
> https://twitter.com/LindaSgJames1/status/880017379048206336


re-tweeted


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

MCGlan said:


> Here's my twitter anyone
> https://twitter.com/M_C_Glan?lang=en


Re-tweeted, sorry I missed seeing this earlier.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Benjamin Douglas said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome for the tweet out. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



stevenbright said:


> Help retweet my book:
> https://twitter.com/LindaSgJames1/status/880017379048206336


Retweeted - I'm sorry I didn't see this until just now.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up again & here's my latest pinned tweet for anyone kind enough to retweet: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/875348726889365504


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> Only joined Twitter today so still finding my way around but I'd like to join in.
> 
> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880175175127494659
> 
> Hopefully this link is good


re-tweeted


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Caught up again & here's my latest pinned tweet for anyone kind enough to retweet: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/875348726889365504


re-tweeted. How did you manage to get so many re-tweets?  What is your secret?


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> re-tweeted. How did you manage to get so many re-tweets?  What is your secret?


No secret, Jan. It's my pinned tweet, so when I follow and retweet people, if they click on my profile to reciprocate it's the first one they see. And over time the numbers build. This one's been up for two weeks.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> No secret, Jan. It's my pinned tweet, so when I follow and retweet people, if they click on my profile to reciprocate it's the first one they see. And over time the numbers build. This one's been up for two weeks.


In your opinion, Steve, how long is too long for a tweet to be pinned? I mean when it isn't time sensitive like a sale or something?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've caught up to here with re-tweets.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Caught up to everyone.

Jan, the last tweet I saw of yours was for the Freebie in April, which I did not retweet since it was after the date I joined this thread. I did retweet The Race, but if you have another link you are building, could you post it please? Thanks.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> In your opinion, Steve, how long is too long for a tweet to be pinned? I mean when it isn't time sensitive like a sale or something?


None of my tweets are time sensitive, so I just leave them up and see how they perform. Once they reach 100 retweets, I watch to see if traffic is slowing down, but I don't have a set plan.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> None of my tweets are time sensitive, so I just leave them up and see how they perform. Once they reach 100 retweets, I watch to see if traffic is slowing down, but I don't have a set plan.


That makes sense.

Some people say you shouldn't leave the pinned tweets up past a couple of weeks. I've seen some pinned tweets stay up for months. I think it is good to rotate out tweets so regular visitors have something new to re-tweet. Then again, whatever works best for each situation.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Some people say you shouldn't leave the pinned tweets up past a couple of weeks. I've seen some pinned tweets stay up for months. I think it is good to rotate out tweets so regular visitors have something new to re-tweet. Then again, whatever works best for each situation.


Agreed!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Acheknia said:


> I've just retweeted some people from this thread but it would take too long to go through every page & some were for promos that will have ended by now.
> Let me know if you want me to retweet you, if I haven't already.
> 
> Mine is https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880175175127494659


I clicked on the link, but it says it doesn't exist!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Acheknia said:


> Oops, sorry, that was from my pinned post but then I reworked the flyer & pinned a new post.
> This one should work
> 
> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880518975708426240


Liked & retweeted!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Oops, sorry, that was from my pinned post but then I reworked the flyer & pinned a new post.
> This one should work
> 
> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880518975708426240


I've re-tweeted
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For anyone who'd like to share, this is a tweet about a blog I wrote for #WATWB - We Are The World Blogfest - about Gary Sinise Foundation. The blog also gives links to my fellow blogfest members. I hope you'll take a moment to check it out and see if it is worthy of your re-tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880577192794755072


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Thank you, retweeted your blog link


You're welcome. I appreciate your re-tweet.


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:


> For anyone who'd like to share, this is a tweet about a blog I wrote for #WATWB - We Are The World Blogfest - about Gary Sinise Foundation. The blog also gives links to my fellow blogfest members. I hope you'll take a moment to check it out and see if it is worthy of your re-tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880577192794755072


Tweeted. Thanks!


----------



## LondonMichelle (Jul 10, 2017)

It think this is an AMAZING IDEA!!! I'm Game!


   

"Creativity is an act of defiance." -Twyla TharpLondon Michelle | My Blog | Facebook Page | Twitter | Goodreads


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Benjamin Douglas said:


> Tweeted. Thanks!


Thank you. You're welcome.


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a new pinned tweet I hope makes the rounds 

https://twitter.com/VMJaskiernia/status/882634792126357505


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a freebie on my collection of short stories. It starts on 13th JULY and ends on 17th JULY
Would love some re-tweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/885474351289692162

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Alix Adale said:


> My pinned tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlixAdale/status/884110413121503234


Have re-tweeted.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> Done


Thanks.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

VMJaskiernia said:


> I got a new pinned tweet I hope makes the rounds
> 
> https://twitter.com/VMJaskiernia/status/882634792126357505


When re-tweeting I added a link to the US version:

http://ow.ly/bF7l30dCkg3

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've caught up with re-tweeting everyone else's tweets.

I noticed this request for a re-tweet and after some research, I discovered this FB page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/449341995419038/ so I am sharing the tweet below by the person's aunt and a fellow author:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856930573998108672
You can each decide if you wish to retweet her message.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up & always happy to retweet!

Here's a recent one of mine for anyone with an itchy retweet finger: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/885113265084289024


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Saw this post and thought I would give it a try since my novel is free on Amazon today. Any RT would be appreciated. https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/885639623912734720


----------



## LucasCWheeler (Feb 19, 2015)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Saw this post and thought I would give it a try since my novel is free on Amazon today. Any RT would be appreciated. https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/885639623912734720


Retweeted! And bought.  I'm a sucker for Sci-Fi.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

LucasCWheeler said:


> Retweeted! And bought.  I'm a sucker for Sci-Fi.


Thanks! Hope you like it. Book two is with Kindle Scout now. Crossing my fingers they accept it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Caught up & always happy to retweet!
> 
> Here's a recent one of mine for anyone with an itchy retweet finger: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/885113265084289024


Have re-tweeted.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

My KS campaign just went live. Would appreciate a RT: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/893143022933639168


----------



## Piano Jenny (Nov 30, 2016)

Retweeted about the Steve Harrison article above.

I'm running a Rafflectopter Giveaway with a signed book and some cute stuffed cats.
https://twitter.com/BlaskeJen/status/885905287487647744


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> My KS campaign just went live. Would appreciate a RT: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/885867071266996225


done


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Just caught up and thanks for all the retweets!


----------



## CrissyM (Mar 14, 2012)

I just retweeted a bunch of people.
Here's mine. It's on sale right now even.

https://twitter.com/crissymoss/status/744441057715191809


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CrissyM said:


> I just retweeted a bunch of people.
> Here's mine. It's on sale right now even.
> 
> https://twitter.com/crissymoss/status/744441057715191809


Done


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Going to work my way through any that are current.

Here's mine for a Kindle Scout campaign.

https://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> My KS campaign just went live. Would appreciate a RT: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/893143022933639168


Thank you to all who have RT. Still have 7 days left, would love a RT if you haven't gotten to it already. I am catching up now on the most current posts from others.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Decon said:


> Going to work my way through any that are current.
> 
> Here's mine for a Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DeclanConner


Done.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I've caught back up. 

I hope this is helping everyone achieve their goals.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up and throwing one more into the mix...

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/894517425999196162


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Caught up and throwing one more into the mix...
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/894517425999196162


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880518975708426240
> 
> Think I've caught up but let me know if I've missed you.
> Added mine here again in case it's too far back for newcomers
> Big thanks to everyone that has done mine.


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Would appreciate tweets for my children's book for left-handers. Sunday August 13th is Left Handers Day. 

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896042617724706816

ETA Tweet is valid until 14th August 2017


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> Done & thanks


Thanks.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Would appreciate tweets for my children's book for left-handers. Sunday August 13th is Left Handers Day.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896042617724706816
> 
> ETA Tweet is valid until 14th August 2017


I went to put a note on the retweet for yours, Jan, and my keyboard just froze up or the computer overheated or something. It wouldn't let me put anything else. So I shut the computer down, had lunch, booted it back up and now things are working again. If you give me a nudge over the weekend then I'll mention it again for you.

Otherwise, I think I'm caught up for now.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I went to put a note on the retweet for yours, Jan, and my keyboard just froze up or the computer overheated or something. It wouldn't let me put anything else. So I shut the computer down, had lunch, booted it back up and now things are working again. If you give me a nudge over the weekend then I'll mention it again for you.
> 
> Otherwise, I think I'm caught up for now.


Thanks so much for going to the trouble of trying it again . I feel your pain about computers. I have to say affirmations when I switch mine on as the 'on' switch is playing up.


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys, any retweets of my pinned tweet would be really appreciated. 

https://twitter.com/WillCollins151

I'm happy to do the same for others.

Thank you.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much for going to the trouble of trying it again . I feel your pain about computers. I have to say affirmations when I switch mine on as the 'on' switch is playing up.


Thanks for understanding. Affirmations, that is what I need to say over mine as well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

William Collins. said:


> Hey guys, any retweets of my pinned tweet would be really appreciated.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WillCollins151
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

William Collins. said:


> Hey guys, any retweets of my pinned tweet would be really appreciated.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WillCollins151
> 
> ...


Done!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a link to my pinned tweet that shows my Pinterest board for Team Mystery Thriller, a group of fellow mystery and thriller authors who are having a sale - free e-books this weekend.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896412759713349633


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Done!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Done (the second one)


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Done (the second one)


Thanks a bunch.

I think the re-tweet for yours worked this time.


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

This is a great idea. I know from experience with Renee's mystery/thriller promo that these kinds of back-and-forth tweets can be quite helpful. Went through and retweeted the latest in the group including:

https://twitter.com/WillCollins151/status/701240239944241152
https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896042617724706816
https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880518975708426240
https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/894517425999196162
https://twitter.com/DeclanConner/status/896121918452973568
https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/893143022933639168
https://twitter.com/gamutman/status/896233786022744064

Wouldn't mind a retweet or two myself: https://twitter.com/CJSearsAuthor/status/892137012341293056


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

CRex896 said:


> This is a great idea. I know from experience with Renee's mystery/thriller promo that these kinds of back-and-forth tweets can be quite helpful. Went through and retweeted the latest in the group including:
> 
> https://twitter.com/WillCollins151/status/701240239944241152
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896042617724706816
> ...


Thanks for all you've done. I retweeted yours.


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks, Lynn. I've been struggling to find ways to generate interest without using money and this is one of the better ways anyone's thought of.  

Hats off to you and everyone else in this thread for doing this for each other.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

CRex896 said:


> Thanks, Lynn. I've been struggling to find ways to generate interest without using money and this is one of the better ways anyone's thought of.
> 
> Hats off to you and everyone else in this thread for doing this for each other.


I agree. If nothing else it keeps our respective names out there.

I tip my cap to the OP for starting this.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd like to also join in and try to retweet. If someone has a fun one I can help out! = )

I released my second book last week.https://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Deceivers-Daughter-Havenglade-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B074MBYRKP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502601993&sr=8-1&keywords=black+dragon+deceivers

If anyone wants to tweet the release that would be cool.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've done a new tweet as it is Left Handers Day today (13th August)

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896705150403981312

Offer closes tomorrow 14th August.

Thanks for all the re-tweets .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CRex896 said:


> This is a great idea. I know from experience with Renee's mystery/thriller promo that these kinds of back-and-forth tweets can be quite helpful. Went through and retweeted the latest in the group including:
> 
> https://twitter.com/WillCollins151/status/701240239944241152
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896042617724706816
> ...


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Herefortheride said:


> I'd like to also join in and try to retweet. If someone has a fun one I can help out! = )
> 
> I released my second book last week.https://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Deceivers-Daughter-Havenglade-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B074MBYRKP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502601993&sr=8-1&keywords=black+dragon+deceivers
> 
> If anyone wants to tweet the release that would be cool.


The link takes me to the book and not to the tweet. Could you give us the link to the tweet. Thanks.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Herefortheride said:


> I'd like to also join in and try to retweet. If someone has a fun one I can help out! = )
> 
> I released my second book last week.https://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Deceivers-Daughter-Havenglade-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B074MBYRKP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502601993&sr=8-1&keywords=black+dragon+deceivers
> 
> If anyone wants to tweet the release that would be cool.


I created a tweet for this via HootSuite:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896745090546368512


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've done a new tweet as it is Left Handers Day today (13th August)
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/896705150403981312
> 
> ...


Happy Left-Handers Day, Jan - I've retweeted this and hope you have a great sale.


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Have retweeted yours too.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

CRex896 said:


> Thanks, Lynn. I've been struggling to find ways to generate interest without using money and this is one of the better ways anyone's thought of.
> 
> Hats off to you and everyone else in this thread for doing this for each other.


I've noticed the cover cover image you are using for your tweets is way too big and so it's not showing the full cover. If you eMail me at [email protected] I will send you a copy of this image for your tweets if you think it's any good. Just ad text to your tweet, link and hashtags, then upload the image..










My latest tweet is https://twitter.com/DeclanConner/with_replies


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I created a tweet for this via HootSuite:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896745090546368512


Done both.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Decon said:


> I've noticed the cover cover image you are using for your tweets is way too big and so it's not showing the full cover. If you eMaill me at [email protected] I will send you a copy of this image for your tweets if you think it's any good. Just ad text to your tweet, link and hashtags, then upload the image..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> I created a tweet for this via HootSuite:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896745090546368512


Thanks! I'll share yours now.


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

Decon said:


> I've noticed the cover cover image you are using for your tweets is way too big and so it's not showing the full cover. If you eMail me at [email protected] I will send you a copy of this image for your tweets if you think it's any good. Just ad text to your tweet, link and hashtags, then upload the image..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent you an email, Declan. I'd be glad to use that image while I work on downsizing my own 3D mockup to a more appropriate size. Thank you.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

CRex896 said:


> I sent you an email, Declan. I'd be glad to use that image while I work on downsizing my own 3D mockup to a more appropriate size. Thank you.


Done.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, so I have retweeted through this page.

How about some help for my latest Tweet?

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/896689165919801344


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so I have retweeted through this page.
> 
> How about some help for my latest Tweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/896689165919801344


Done


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

Retweeted Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Steve Vernon, H. C. Harrington, and Lynn while I was getting my new pinned tweet in order. Will retweet others shortly.

If you wouldn't mind (thanks to Declan for prompting this idea) retweeting the new version whenever you get the chance:

https://twitter.com/CJSearsAuthor/status/896808900132954112

Thanks. Hopefully we can keep the momentum going for all of us!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

CRex896 said:


> Retweeted Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Steve Vernon, H. C. Harrington, and Lynn while I was getting my new pinned tweet in order. Will retweet others shortly.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind (thanks to Declan for prompting this idea) retweeting the new version whenever you get the chance:
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the sweet retweets. I'm caught up for now.

BTW: I think Declan did a great job on the image update for you, C.J.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

CRex896 said:


> Retweeted Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Steve Vernon, H. C. Harrington, and Lynn while I was getting my new pinned tweet in order. Will retweet others shortly.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind (thanks to Declan for prompting this idea) retweeting the new version whenever you get the chance:
> 
> ...


Re-tweeted. Thanks for your re-tweet.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a friend who is kind enough to share about my Non-Fiction e-book on her Creativity blog. Would you be kind enough to retweet the tweet I created *and* maybe visit her blog to give it some love?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897201421690576903


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - how about a retweet for my SEA TALES - part of my huge 99 cent birthday month sale?

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/897992912029573124


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so I have retweeted through this page.
> 
> How about some help for my latest Tweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/896689165919801344


Done.

I think mine is on the last page if you want to help.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

CRex896 said:


> Retweeted Jan Hurst-Nicholson, Steve Vernon, H. C. Harrington, and Lynn while I was getting my new pinned tweet in order. Will retweet others shortly.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind (thanks to Declan for prompting this idea) retweeting the new version whenever you get the chance:
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Herefortheride said:


> Done.
> 
> I think mine is on the last page if you want to help.


Yup, I did retweet it.
https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/896747326022316033


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - how about a retweet for my SEA TALES - part of my huge 99 cent birthday month sale?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/897992912029573124


Done (here): https://mobile.twitter.com/CJSearsAuthor/status/898570697697394688

Love the artwork.


----------



## T Franklin Beck (Aug 17, 2017)

Would love a retweet from you guys about my recently-published first novel! I promise to go through the last few posts and retweet in kind!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897803611702427649


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

T Franklin Beck said:


> Would love a retweet from you guys about my recently-published first novel! I promise to go through the last few posts and retweet in kind!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897803611702427649


Done


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Done right up to here!


----------



## michisjourdi (Jan 21, 2016)

I retweeted everyone on this page, I think.

This is my latest tweet: 
https://twitter.com/TeddyOMalley1/status/898780635623374848

I can go back through this thread and tweet some more tomorrow.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

T Franklin Beck said:


> Would love a retweet from you guys about my recently-published first novel! I promise to go through the last few posts and retweet in kind!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897803611702427649


I sent it to some of my readers.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up with everyone!

Here's another one of mine for any itchy tweet fingers... https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/898820740689960960


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

michisjourdi said:


> I retweeted everyone on this page, I think.
> 
> This is my latest tweet:
> https://twitter.com/TeddyOMalley1/status/898780635623374848
> ...


Done. I like the concept.



SteveHarrison said:


> Caught up with everyone!
> 
> Here's another one of mine for any itchy tweet fingers... https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/898820740689960960


And done.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Caught up with all since 13th August.


----------



## AK. Koyle (Aug 20, 2017)

If anyone wants to tweet my first book, I'd be happy  Thanks!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rainbows-Parasites-Poetry-K-Koyle-ebook/dp/B074S9QSY7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503255454&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbows+and+parasites


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

AK. Koyle said:


> If anyone wants to tweet my first book, I'd be happy  Thanks!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rainbows-Parasites-Poetry-K-Koyle-ebook/dp/B074S9QSY7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503255454&sr=8-1&keywords=rainbows+and+parasites


Here's what I put together "on the fly"...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900110409113456643


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/900089691793481728
> 
> Link above is my new novel out today if anybody would care to retweet for me please.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Acheknia said:


> Thank you, I think I did a couple of yours


You're welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm done all the way up to here.

Or is that down to here?

Thursdays are hard...
https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/898329715416588288


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm done all the way up to here.
> 
> Or is that down to here?
> 
> ...


Done - every day is tough when you're an author or so it seems.

I've done a tweet for a blog I did for a positivity blogfest that features a fellow author:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901603832987361284


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Just release my newest book and my first book will be on sale for free 8/30-9/1. Would appreciate any RT of my launch tweet:

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/90294870504034713691

Feel free to get a free copy for yourself tomorrow!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just release my newest book and my first book will be on sale for free 8/30-9/1. Would appreciate any RT of my launch tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/902688053822578691
> 
> Feel free to get a free copy for yourself tomorrow!


I retweeted it AND grabbed a free copy!
Who says that men cannot multi-task


----------



## michisjourdi (Jan 21, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just release my newest book and my first book will be on sale for free 8/30-9/1. Would appreciate any RT of my launch tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/902688053822578691
> 
> Feel free to get a free copy for yourself tomorrow!


I got a note saying that page doesn't exist.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

michisjourdi said:


> I got a note saying that page doesn't exist.


Huh? Not sure what happened. If you are willing to give it another try, try this link... hopefully it works (fingers crossed)

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/902948705040347136


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just release my newest book and my first book will be on sale for free 8/30-9/1. Would appreciate any RT of my launch tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/902688053822578691
> 
> Feel free to get a free copy for yourself tomorrow!


I had issues getting the above link to work. I did re-tweet this one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902948705040347136
I hope that helps you out.

BTW: I have your newest book on my Amazon Wish list.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I've caught up with everyone and here's my latest for anyone in a generous mood...

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/903067608827576321


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> I've caught up with everyone and here's my latest for anyone in a generous mood...
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/903067608827576321


Done

Have a great weekend in case I don't get back on here before it's over.


----------



## VLCooke (Jun 16, 2016)

Alix Adale said:


> Please retweet me! My book is #250 on Amazon's Free charts, can I break #100?
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlixAdale/status/903681990540500992


I'm a little late to the retweeting train, but I did it. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - I've got a brand new tweet that needs retweeting and I have retweeted right down to here!

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/903539947465998336


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Retweeted Kelpie Jeans.

Here's mine for today only. It's around the third tweet down with the full cover gif of Lethal Trade free today. https://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Decon said:


> Retweeted Kelpie Jeans.
> 
> Here's mine for today only. It's around the third tweet down with the full cover gif of Lethal Trade free today. https://twitter.com/DeclanConner


I've done down to here.

I've read Lethal Trade. Let's just say that if you like a military minded man who meets his match on the mean streets, you might give this one a try.

Edited to include something I saw on another KBoard thread.

In case you missed this in your travels. Here is a way for willing authors to help those affected by Hurricane Harvey:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,254741.0.html


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I'd really appreciate anyone who can retweet my pinned tweet here

https://twitter.com/WillCollins151

Happy to retweet back.

Thank you.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

William Collins. said:


> Hey guys, I'd really appreciate anyone who can retweet my pinned tweet here
> 
> https://twitter.com/WillCollins151
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks Lynn.  

Is there anything you'd like retweeted?


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

William Collins. said:


> Thanks Lynn.
> 
> Is there anything you'd like retweeted?


You're welcome.

I saw a blog post about an author who is spreading the word about fellow authors who were affected by Hurricane Harvey. I did a tweet about that, perhaps this would be a wonderful way to do a random act of kindness:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/905185657907240961


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, that sounds like a great idea. Gave it a retweet.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

William Collins. said:


> Yes, that sounds like a great idea. Gave it a retweet.


Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a FREEBIE on the first of my _Leon Chameleon PI_ series from 13-17th September.
Would appreciate a couple of re-tweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/907900384617918465

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a FREEBIE on the first of my _Leon Chameleon PI_ series from 13-17th September.
> Would appreciate a couple of re-tweets.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/907900384617918465
> ...


I've re-tweeted this. I hope it helps out.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The novella in the Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series is currently 99 cents USD and available via all the Amazon Marketplaces. This twitter link shows the direct US link as well as the link for all marketplaces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907727583470596097
I certainly appreciate any sharing and caring you'd like to provide.

Many thanks for all the previous re-tweets.


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

I am doing a freebie for my science fiction action & adventure novel Soulmates until September 15th.

https://twitter.com/DonDeBon/status/907270396201881600

Thanks in advance for any retweets.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I've re-tweeted this. I hope it helps out.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks for the re-tweet. 
I've re-tweeted yours.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don DeBon said:


> I am doing a freebie for my science fiction action & adventure novel Soulmates until September 15th.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DonDeBon/status/907270396201881600
> 
> Thanks in advance for any retweets.


re-tweeted


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Just caught up with you all.

I'm also promoting a short film about men's mental health I co-wrote, called WE MEN DO, for R-U-OK Day if anyone would be kind enough to retweet:

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/908224376134287361


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Just caught up with you all.
> 
> I'm also promoting a short film about men's mental health I co-wrote, called WE MEN DO, for R-U-OK Day if anyone would be kind enough to retweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/908224376134287361


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've put up a new tweet for my_ Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_ with the illustrations instead of the cover.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/908292893781188609

freebie is from 13-17th September.

Thanks for any re-tweets


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> re-tweeted


Thanks, got yours as well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Acheknia said:


> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880518975708426240
> 
> Think I've caught up but let me know if I've missed you.
> Added mine here again in case it's too far back for newcomers
> ...


Tried to do a re-tweet but discovered I'd already done one


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Tried to do a re-tweet but discovered I'd already done one


Hi, everyone.

I've been a bit busy the last couple days. I'll catch up with what I've missed in a moment.

I wanted you to have an opportunity to get mystery and thriller ebooks for 99 cents. The tweet I am about to leave goes to the Pinterest board I put together for Team Mystery Thriller most of whom are also KBoard members. Anyway, I know it can be a pain to go through all the steps to get the books from there but I thought it is a great way to showcase the group and those that love to pin can put them in their collection.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909101954491715584


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Don DeBon said:


> I am doing a freebie for my science fiction action & adventure novel Soulmates until September 15th.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DonDeBon/status/907270396201881600
> 
> Thanks in advance for any retweets.


I missed your sale but I did retweet the one you did for the freebie. Hopefully, that will be a win-win.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I've been a bit busy the last couple days. I'll catch up with what I've missed in a moment.
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Done.


Thank you very much.

A fellow KBoard member has posted about an auction that is being done to help those in need. It will be held via Facebook but I put up a tweet.

I know it is short notice but whoever can catch this before time is up, I'd appreciate the assist:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910550569927843841


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

My new release, Ersha's Revenge, will be going on sale on Amazon (Kindle Edition) for $.99 10/1-10/8 Any RT of my tweet below (thru 10/ would be appreciated.

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/914329760225935360

THANKS!
DMC


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And I have retweeted up to here.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/913350801325789185


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> And I have retweeted up to here.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/913350801325789185


I have caught up for now.

A fellow KBoard author is in the process of adding to his series starting with the book I just tweeted about. It isn't on sale so there is no limit on how long it can be re-tweeted. Thanks for helping me help him out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914964339466973185


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I have caught up for now.
> 
> A fellow KBoard author is in the process of adding to his series starting with the book I just tweeted about. It isn't on sale so there is no limit on how long it can be re-tweeted. Thanks for helping me help him out.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I got this last page and whatever I could find, if you don't mind doing mine I would love to get my book out of no mans land if I could! lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914886588143931392


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a freebie on Mystery at Ocean Drive from 3-5 th October. I'm also trying out my my ebooklinker link to track the clicks (if any  )

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/915267624912785409

Thanks for any re-tweets


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

got ya both.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

> I'm doing a freebie on Mystery at Ocean Drive from 3-5 th October. I'm also trying out my my ebooklinker link to track the clicks (if any  )
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/915267624912785409


Done



> https://twitter.com/A_Woodley_/status/880518975708426240
> 
> Think I've caught up but let me know if I've missed you.
> 
> Added mine here again in case it's too far back for newcomers


The link you provided, I already did. So I found a couple others to re-tweet in hopes they will help.



> I got this last page and whatever I could find, if you don't mind doing mine I would love to get my book out of no mans land if I could! lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/DeanRencraft/status/914886588143931392


I have re-tweeted. I hope it helps get it out of "no man's land".

----------------------------------

Here's a tweet that I did to help out another KBoard member. He has done a website to promote authors' books. Sometimes there are promotions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915738114332663809


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

And I've tweeted all those that were current right on down to here!

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

got it, nice hat steve ...


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> And I've tweeted all those that were current right on down to here!
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


Thank you for your re-tweets.

I have re-tweeted your latest one.


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm doing a free run of Book 1 in my action/adventure/mil scifi series until November 2. If anyone cares to share a tweet, here's a link:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925362594399096832
Thanks so much! Love this thread, lots of goodwill. Let me know if you have something you'd like RT'd in exchange


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Benjamin Douglas said:


> Hi everyone! I'm doing a free run of Book 1 in my action/adventure/mil scifi series until November 2. If anyone cares to share a tweet, here's a link:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925362594399096832
> Thanks so much! Love this thread, lots of goodwill. Let me know if you have something you'd like RT'd in exchange


Done


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Happy Halloween! If anyone has the opportunity and would be willing to share a tweet, I am running my book for free today 10/31 to celebrate Halloween. Feel free to grab yourself a copy as well!

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/925419885252853761

P.S. - I will be catching up on all of the requests for tweets shortly.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Benjamin Douglas said:


> Hi everyone! I'm doing a free run of Book 1 in my action/adventure/mil scifi series until November 2. If anyone cares to share a tweet, here's a link:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925362594399096832
> Thanks so much! Love this thread, lots of goodwill. Let me know if you have something you'd like RT'd in exchange


Sent out a RT to my folks. Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin Douglas (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks so much, Jan and DM!

DM--looks cool! Grabbed a copy for myself and RT'd. Good luck to you as well


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up!

And here's my latest pinned tweet: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/921171399242215424

As always, I'd be grateful for any retweets.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Caught up!
> 
> And here's my latest pinned tweet: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/921171399242215424
> 
> As always, I'd be grateful for any retweets.


I have retweeted all to here.

Great looking books folks. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a FREEBIE on _Something to Read on the Plane_. Would love a few re-tweets

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/928611208202211329

Thanks in advance


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a FREEBIE on _Something to Read on the Plane_. Would love a few re-tweets
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/928611208202211329
> 
> Thanks in advance


Done


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a FREEBIE on _Something to Read on the Plane_. Would love a few re-tweets
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928611208202211329
> Thanks in advance


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the re-tweets.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for the re-tweets.


You're welcome.

Here's a link that goes to a blog post that features books that I helped write:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929129752979320832


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello everyone.

Many Books (a book promotion site) is promoting the second book in our series today. As a way of thanking them and helping to promote not only our book but the others featured today, I came up with this tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930858451399598080
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Many Books (a book promotion site) is promoting the second book in our series today. As a way of thanking them and helping to promote not only our book but the others featured today, I came up with this tweet:
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## emmapearce (Nov 4, 2016)

Retweeted you guys!

I'm having an Instafreebie, and would love if you guys could share! <3

https://twitter.com/authorepearce/status/935714260012937216


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

emmapearce said:


> Retweeted you guys!
> 
> I'm having an Instafreebie, and would love if you guys could share! <3
> 
> https://twitter.com/authorepearce/status/935714260012937216


Thanks for your shares.

I've done a little sharing too. Best of luck with your latest release.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a 99c countdown on But Can You Drink the Water? it ends on 16th December

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/940931404862513152

Would appreciate a few re-tweets.

Thanks


----------



## Boswser (Jul 21, 2017)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a 99c countdown on But Can You Drink the Water? it ends on 16th December
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/940931404862513152
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Boswser said:


> Done!


Thanks so much


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Great Idea Evan! And just think how many have probably retweeted yours! (I did!)


----------



## UltraRob (Dec 5, 2011)

Tweeted as many of the previous ones as I could!

Here's my book's twitter permalink:

https://twitter.com/rob_paterson/status/940981348629594112


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

UltraRob said:


> Tweeted as many of the previous ones as I could!
> 
> Here's my book's twitter permalink:
> 
> https://twitter.com/rob_paterson/status/940981348629594112


Re-tweeted


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a 99c countdown on But Can You Drink the Water? it ends on 16th December
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/940931404862513152
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

UltraRob said:


> Tweeted as many of the previous ones as I could!
> 
> Here's my book's twitter permalink:
> 
> https://twitter.com/rob_paterson/status/940981348629594112


Done

------------------------------------------------------

If anyone would like to take a moment and share my pinned tweet, I'd appreciate it.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/940016465347977216


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Done


Thanks.


----------



## Dave Reed (Dec 8, 2017)

I will be working my way backwards through this thread and retweeting a few each day.

When you see me retweet yours, feel free to retweet mine (it's pinned to the top of my profile):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941308494124322817
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

davereed said:


> I will be working my way backwards through this thread and retweeting a few each day.
> 
> When you see me retweet yours, feel free to retweet mine (it's pinned to the top of my profile):
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

davereed said:


> I will be working my way backwards through this thread and retweeting a few each day.
> 
> When you see me retweet yours, feel free to retweet mine (it's pinned to the top of my profile):
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Dave Reed (Dec 8, 2017)

CSWCLynn said:


> Done


Thanks for the custom shout-out as well! 

I'm most of the way done through the last page here, trying to space them out so I don't look spammy.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

davereed said:


> Thanks for the custom shout-out as well!
> 
> I'm most of the way done through the last page here, trying to space them out so I don't look spammy.


You're welcome.

Very good plan.


----------



## emmapearce (Nov 4, 2016)

I wish this thread would be more populated! I recently developed an obsession towards twitter 

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/authorepearce/status/944179508722196481


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Holidays Y'all!

AUTHORSdb has been kind enough to place my non-fiction book in with some others for their end-of-the-year event. It is going on from now until 1 Jan 2018. I created a tweet to help promote the book and them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944631922809978880


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Happy Holidays Y'all!
> 
> AUTHORSdb has been kind enough to place my non-fiction book in with some others for their end-of-the-year event. It is going on from now until 1 Jan 2018. I created a tweet to help promote the book and them.
> 
> ...


Done. Have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Done. Have a lovely Christmas.


Thank you. Wishing you and yours all the best.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello, all. Would love any RT's you can give me on my Kindle Scout campaign!

Thank you in advance.
DMC

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/979374315928825859


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, all. Would love any RT's you can give me on my Kindle Scout campaign!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> DMC
> ...


Done. Have a lovely Easter.


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

CSWCLynn said:


> Great idea. I have retweeted yours. Followed you and created a tweet. This is for Benjamin Kuttner - I recently read his book and thought it was a cool concept. His tag line in his thread for The Orlove Diamond is DaVinci Code meets James Bond but I think of it as more like Indiana Jones and the education of the next generation of treasure hunters. Either way here's the link to the tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730543567224098816


Followed and retweeted! ;o)


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

Great idea. Followed and retweeted. ;o)



EvanPickering said:


> I was just thinking about it...
> 
> It's awesome to tweet our fellow author's books. I don't know about you guys, but it makes me happy on either end of it, and I'm pretty damn sure it makes the person whose book got tweeted happy. So I've got an idea. This thread is dedicated to tweeting (or facebook/goodreads post, whatever) someone else's book on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

Sam Kates said:


> Me, too.


Followed and retweeted you. Might want to pin the tweet you'd most like retweeted. ;o)


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

EvanPickering said:


> Thanks Mark!
> 
> I just R/T'd your sticky post. The book looks cool! Go get 'em haha
> 
> Thanks for the R/T's everybody!


Evan - tried to follow and retweet you but your twitter link is broken (beneath your book thumbnails) and I couldn't find you on Twitter by searching your name...


----------



## KSRuff (Jul 14, 2016)

LadyG said:


> I tweeted one of Doglover's books (it's a twist on historical romance, and I loved it!) .https://twitter.com/GoodeAJ/status/730884264380801024
> 
> I also retweeted a few from this thread. This is fun!


Retweeted and followed you. ;o)


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, all. Would love any RT's you can give me on my Kindle Scout campaign!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> DMC
> ...


Done and Done!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

KSRuff said:


> Followed and retweeted! ;o)


Thanks, I returned the favor.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Done. Have a lovely Easter.


Thank you so much! You have a lovely Easter as well.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

CSWCLynn said:


> Done and Done!


Thank you!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.

I just saw an email from Amazon that Kindle Scout is about to close up shop. There will be no more submissions accepted and those books that were selected will have to be basically read and reviewed within a month's time...if I'm reading the message correctly. I'm not sure what happened. I hope that yours wins and makes it through the process.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you would help by re-tweeting this:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/980846440875401216

It's a link to the Cover Art Contest by AUTHORSdb for our first book. People can share it and maybe take a look around at other cover art they have available. It could be great for lots of authors.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

CSWCLynn said:


> I was wondering if any of you would help by re-tweeting this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/980846440875401216
> 
> ...


I think I re-tweeted it


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've retweeted all of the recent tweets.

How about some retweet action for my own?

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/962692843436433408


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

mdeichler said:


> I think I re-tweeted it


You certainly did, thank you.

-------------------------------------------------
I got you covered Steve.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Just published my newest novel, _The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)_ It will be free on Kindle from 4/26-4/30/18. I have attached the link to my tweet for anyone who would like to share, and anyone who wants to grab a free copy. BTW - I can't ever seem to get #IARTG to RT my posts. Is there some trick to it? I am following them, but still doesn't seem to work?

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/989399489168326656


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

RTd! I seem to recall this thread from years ago.

If anyone would care to share, my high fantasy parody is free all over the place: https://twitter.com/spacejock/status/989420194182254592


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just published my newest novel, _The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)_ It will be free on Kindle from 4/26-4/30/18. I have attached the link to my tweet for anyone who would like to share, and anyone who wants to grab a free copy. BTW - I can't ever seem to get #IARTG to RT my posts. Is there some trick to it? I am following them, but still doesn't seem to work?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/989399489168326656


Congratulations on the newest book.

I'm not sure what the situation is with #IARTG perhaps they have to follow you or possibly have to tag their twitter address too. I didn't think of this until after I posted this tweet for you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989554307329486848
Let's see if combined effort will make a difference.
----------------------------------------------------
ETA: I've retweeted everyone up to here.

I'd appreciate any retweet love y'all like to give, here's my current pinned tweet:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/988514555713110016


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Have lots going on, but I think I have caught up on all of the RTs on the list.

DMC


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Have lots going on, but I think I have caught up on all of the RTs on the list.
> 
> DMC


I'll bet you're busy. New releases are a lot of work but hopefully worth it over time. BTW: I think the trick to having IARTG retweet is adding #PleaseRT or #Retweet or something along those lines. I guess it gets their attention. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a link to a tweet regarding a new release by a gentleman that I helped out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990320424641687554


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Hope everyone's well. I RTed the recent posts.
Would appreciate help with - https://twitter.com/F_F_John/status/988764477943369728
Thanks!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

FFJ said:


> Hope everyone's well. I RTed the recent posts.
> Would appreciate help with - https://twitter.com/F_F_John/status/988764477943369728
> Thanks!


Done!

Thanks for your helpful retweets.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's a new tweet for a fellow author.

His book is entitled, May Day (which if you aren't past it time zone wise is today):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991352774519599104


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

No discount but this book could really use some retweet love. You never know who will see it and enjoy it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012753425157709824
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dean Kutzler (May 16, 2016)

Same here, no discount, but it needs some serious help!  Please give a Tweet! 

https://twitter.com/DeanKutzler/status/1013102208345309184


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Dean Kutzler said:


> Same here, no discount, but it needs some serious help!  Please give a Tweet!
> 
> https://twitter.com/DeanKutzler/status/1013102208345309184


I've re-tweeted it and book both books on my Amazon Wishlist. Maybe when I have a few more dollars saved in my book buying budget.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Kutzler said:


> Same here, no discount, but it needs some serious help!  Please give a Tweet!
> 
> https://twitter.com/DeanKutzler/status/1013102208345309184


Long time no see, friend! I will gladly post your tweet to my peeps. Not sure how much good it will do, but will throw it out there! Good luck. P.S. - How's the space opera going?

DMC


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

CSWCLynn said:


> No discount but this book could really use some retweet love. You never know who will see it and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012753425157709824
> Thanks in advance.


Is this link still active? I tried to find it to RT but it said it didn't exist? Gremlins maybe?


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Is this link still active? I tried to find it to RT but it said it didn't exist? Gremlins maybe?


It isn't pinned and it is probably buried deep but the link should have worked. Here's a more current Twitter link for the same book if you (or anyone else) would like to give it some love.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016813754024013824


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've just launched my first non-fiction book. Would love some re-tweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1022166346598113280

Thanks in advance


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

I think I am caught up on all the RTs.  I'll be back tomorrow for my own request!

DMC


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

New Release, I could use some retweets: https://twitter.com/kaycimorgan/status/1022146467849490432


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

kcmorgan said:


> New Release, I could use some retweets: https://twitter.com/kaycimorgan/status/1022146467849490432


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Have caught up for now.

If you haven't already, I'd appreciate some Retweet love for this tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021864412511010816


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Have caught up for now.
> 
> If you haven't already, I'd appreciate some Retweet love for this tweet:
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello, All! I am running a $.99 promo 7/26-7/31. If you could share this link that would be awesome!

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1022459806873870336


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, All! I am running a $.99 promo 7/26-7/31. If you could share this link that would be awesome!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1022459806873870336


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, All! I am running a $.99 promo 7/26-7/31. If you could share this link that would be awesome!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1022459806873870336


I saw a related one I think. Here's what I retweeted before I got here:

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1022643433557483520


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a freebie on _The Race _on August 13th, which is left-hander's day. Would appreciate any re-tweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1027983672639664128

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a freebie on _The Race _on August 13th, which is left-hander's day. Would appreciate any re-tweets.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1027983672639664128
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Done.

I hope those that have left-handed people in their lives will take you up on this generous offer.

ETA: I realized that it is almost back-to-school time and this book might come in handy for college/university freshman, so any re-tweet love is appreciated:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1029140104084742144


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Done.
> 
> I hope those that have left-handed people in their lives will take you up on this generous offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. 
I was paying my telephone account and noticed the man serving me was left-handed. He knew nothing about Left Handers Day, so I printed out some stickers and took them in to him today. He thought it was most amusing that there was a special day for us and was quite pleased that I'd taken the time to print out the stickers.


----------



## robert eggleton (Feb 4, 2013)

https://twitter.com/roberteggleton1/status/1029164331076919296


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello Everyone! I would love to join the retweet team!!

Here's one of mine

https://mobile.twitter.com/AuthorTHill/status/1025011983266066438

Retweets Done  
Thank you in advance!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much.
> I was paying my telephone account and noticed the man serving me was left-handed. He knew nothing about Left Handers Day, so I printed out some stickers and took them in to him today. He thought it was most amusing that there was a special day for us and was quite pleased that I'd taken the time to print out the stickers.


You're welcome. Thanks for retweeting mine.

I have left-handed people in my life, so I tend to notice it too. I think it was very nice of you to take him the stickers.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

NatTHill said:


> Hello Everyone! I would love to join the retweet team!!
> 
> Here's one of mine
> 
> ...


Howdy and thanks.

Here's a link for those that may have problems getting the mobile version to work.

https://twitter.com/AuthorTHill/status/1025011983266066438


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

NatTHill said:


> Hello Everyone! I would love to join the retweet team!!
> 
> Here's one of mine
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread! Retweeted.

Here's a recent one of mine: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/1027887548775915520


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Welcome to the thread! Retweeted.
> 
> Here's a recent one of mine: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/1027887548775915520


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Welcome to the thread! Retweeted.
> 
> Here's a recent one of mine: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/1027887548775915520


Done! Hope it helps out. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

This is a bit off topic but it may affect our fellow authors who have books on Create Space (CS). The move is official and I've seen some concerns posted in the CS forum about what to expect. I have been following David Gaughran's posts for a while after a good friend said that he keeps up with the business of writing and gives his insights into things. A couple of weeks ago Mr. Gaughran posted about his experience with the change and some of the steps needed. Today he gave an update on that which he connected a link to his first post. I have posted on Twitter a link to his first post and here it is:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034515346227642368
I hope it helps you and anyone you know who may need it. In this ever-changing world in which we work in, it helps that someone is willing and able to keep us up to speed. I am grateful that David Gaughran helps keep me up to speed even if I'm unable to act on it right away.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> This is a bit off topic but it may affect our fellow authors who have books on Create Space (CS). The move is official and I've seen some concerns posted in the CS forum about what to expect. I have been following David Gaughran's posts for a while after a good friend said that he keeps up with the business of writing and gives his insights into things. A couple of weeks ago Mr. Gaughran posted about his experience with the change and some of the steps needed. Today he gave an update on that which he connected a link to his first post. I have posted on Twitter a link to his first post and here it is:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034515346227642368
> I hope it helps you and anyone you know who may need it. In this ever-changing world in which we work in, it helps that someone is willing and able to keep us up to speed. I am grateful that David Gaughran helps keep me up to speed even if I'm unable to act on it right away.


Thanks. Re-tweeted.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

New Release: https://twitter.com/kaycimorgan/status/1034895631549165570


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks. Re-tweeted.


You're most welcome.

Thank you.

I've caught up for now.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day! I totally forgot to post this earlier, but it is still good for today. If anyone would like to RT a freebie please share the below. THANKS! P.S. - You can disregard after 9/5/18 as the promo will no longer be valid.

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1037014557535825920


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day! I totally forgot to post this earlier, but it is still good for today. If anyone would like to RT a freebie please share the below. THANKS! P.S. - You can disregard after 9/5/18 as the promo will no longer be valid.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1037014557535825920


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day! I totally forgot to post this earlier, but it is still good for today. If anyone would like to RT a freebie please share the below. THANKS! P.S. - You can disregard after 9/5/18 as the promo will no longer be valid.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/1037014557535825920


I get it, so much to do and so little time to do it all.

I have a sale going on and as the blog shares a book that will be free. Here's the twitter link I did today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037378690370420740


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Please help to advertise our back-to-school blog tour from 10-14 September.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1038809546612006912

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I get it, so much to do and so little time to do it all.
> 
> I have a sale going on and as the blog shares a book that will be free. Here's the twitter link I did today.
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Please help to advertise our back-to-school blog tour from 10-14 September.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1038809546612006912
> 
> Thanks in advance


Done.

Thanks for your retweet.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a FREE promotion on my Choker's Guide to Public Speaking. If you're a writer it's a must-read to give you confidence at book launches,talks and book signings. It runs from 17-20 October. Would love some re-tweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1052467469657333760

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a FREE promotion on my Choker's Guide to Public Speaking. If you're a writer it's a must-read to give you confidence at book launches,talks and book signings. It runs from 17-20 October. Would love some re-tweets.
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1052467469657333760
> 
> Thanks in advance


Retweeted. I'm doing a FREE promo today and tomorrow on Book Two of my Toy Obsession series. Would appreciate a retweet at as well. Thanks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052535422948134914


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi. I'd be glad of some retweets too! Have done the others listed for today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052532057111494656


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

AmesburyArcher said:


> Hi. I'd be glad of some retweets too! Have done the others listed for today.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052532057111494656


Retweeted and thanks also for the retweet!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Tonya Snow-Cook said:


> Retweeted. I'm doing a FREE promo today and tomorrow on Book Two of my Toy Obsession series. Would appreciate a retweet at as well. Thanks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052535422948134914


Done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ameliag said:


> Here's mine to promote the preorder of my book's sequel.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ameliaguillem/status/1049596986494787584?s=20


Done


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Done your link, Ameliag


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

ameliag said:


> Here's mine to promote the preorder of my book's sequel.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ameliaguillem/status/1049596986494787584?s=20


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Caught up on Retweets. I retweeted via new account started for my new website - designed to help authors and readers learn a few tips and tricks that they may not already know.

Here's a Tweet that I did today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052968178496798722
"Bestsellers" Y'all!


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook (Jul 3, 2017)

CSWCLynn said:


> Caught up on Retweets. I retweeted via new account started for my new website - designed to help authors and readers learn a few tips and tricks that they may not already know.
> 
> Here's a Tweet that I did today:
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Joseph Pinto, a fellow author that blogs, is using proceeds from his sale of books to help others. Perhaps we can help him out.

https://twitter.com/LHallbrooks/status/1064925803052482561

If it isn't too much trouble, help out a new author, Israel O. Okundaye, while his book is on sale.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1064558044309266437

Thank you for helping me help others.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Joseph Pinto, a fellow author that blogs, is using proceeds from his sale of books to help others. Perhaps we can help him out.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LHallbrooks/status/1064925803052482561
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Please help with a joint promotion of cheap quickies . Running 22 - 26th November

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1065594638285844481

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Please help with a joint promotion of cheap quickies . Running 22 - 26th November
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1065594638285844481
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks and I've retweeted.

Have a wonderful one.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Thanks and I've retweeted.
> 
> Have a wonderful one.


Thanks. Short stories are a difficult sell


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm doing a Christmas FREE promo from 7 - 9th December on my children's book _The Race_. Would love some re-tweets.
Thanks in advance. 

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1071094402905501696


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I've retweeted. I hope it helps out.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> I've retweeted. I hope it helps out.


Thanks so much.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks so much.


You're very welcome. Hope all went well.

---------------------------------------------------

Diabolic Shrimp - a website by Josh Grant - is a way for authors to promote their books and readers to find new ones. The added benefit is that when you click on the ads on the site, even without buying a single thing, you are helping others in a big way.

Here's the tweet, please share and if you have a moment visit the site and see if it is something you are interested in:

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1072265046678491136


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Would appreciate any "Twitter Love" you can show for this:

https://twitter.com/TracyJamesJones/status/1089947131581026304

A great friend did a cover reveal post for my newest release and I'd love for her blog to see some new-to-it readers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Would appreciate any "Twitter Love" you can show for this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TracyJamesJones/status/1089947131581026304
> 
> A great friend did a cover reveal post for my newest release and I'd love for her blog to see some new-to-it readers.


Done


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. My newest release is being announced by a friend. Here's a link to the tweet I did.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1095032032869068800

Hope you all will take a look at the blog and perhaps get the book while it is still on sale.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

It's time to wake this up. 

If anyone is seeing this between now and 23 June 2019, could you give this tweet some love? It will help not only me but several other authors share their work. Feel free to drop by and see if there is a book or two you'd like for your collection.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1142167402546913280


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, 13th August is Lefthanders Day. I'm doing a FREE offer of _The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers)_ from 12-15th August. Would appreciate any re-tweets.
Thanks in advance 

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1160961661311885313


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi, 13th August is Lefthanders Day. I'm doing a FREE offer of _The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers)_ from 12-15th August. Would appreciate any re-tweets.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1160961661311885313


Done!

My new novel comes out at the end of the week and any retweets gratefully received and reciprocated: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/1160737491025948672


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Ms. Jan, I was thinking of you and this book earlier today. I'm glad you are making it available for all. I've retweeted your tweet.

--------------------------------------------------------

I recently became part of All Authors. I experimented with their quotes and book teasers section today. Here are links to the two I posted. If you like one or both, feel free to share.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1161023273590829057?s=20

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1161021274497462272?s=20

If anyone is interested in learning more about All Authors, here's the link:

https://allauthor.com/about-us/


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

I can't believe I posted this over three years ago and it's still going. 

I just completed my most recent work, Death in the Wastelands. It's in the sig below. I'm so psyched about it.

-Evan


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

It's been revived a couple of times but yes, we still come by and help out from time to time. Congratulations on your latest project.

I retweeted these regarding your new book:

https://twitter.com/EvanPAuthor/status/1160938320198868994?s=20

https://twitter.com/EvanPAuthor/status/1160213695303225346?s=20

If anyone is unclear where to find the copy button on the new Twitter - it's under the message the icon that looks like an upside-down table with an arrow pointing up. Click that then 'copy link to tweet". It stays in the "clipboard" until you grab something else. So if you need to - paste it on an MS Word document or directly into the place you're intending to share it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SteveHarrison said:


> Done!
> 
> My new novel comes out at the end of the week and any retweets gratefully received and reciprocated: https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/1160737491025948672


Thanks. 

Tried to do a re-tweet of yours but Internet Explorer is playing up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Hi Ms. Jan, I was thinking of you and this book earlier today. I'm glad you are making it available for all. I've retweeted your tweet.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Have re-tweeted yours.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi everyone

I would be grateful for any retweets of my paperback launch promo, with the added bonus that you will be in the running to win a signed copy of my new novel.

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/1191083622050123776

Very happy to reciprocate...


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I would be grateful for any retweets of my paperback launch promo, with the added bonus that you will be in the running to win a signed copy of my new novel.
> 
> ...


Happy to help you out, no reward necessary.

However, if you happen to catch my pinned post and would like to retweet, that would be awesome.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1191488341012893696?s=20


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

CSWCLynn said:



> Happy to help you out, no reward necessary.
> 
> However, if you happen to catch my pinned post and would like to retweet, that would be awesome.
> 
> https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1191488341012893696?s=20


Thanks. You are in the running to win a copy and I've retweeted yours! That's a striking cover.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveHarrison said:


> Thanks. You are in the running to win a copy and I've retweeted yours! That's a striking cover.


You're welcome.

Thank you! I have loved that cover from the beginning. That's why I put it in the AUTHORSdb cover art contest. We shall see if it makes it to the next level.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a FREE offer on my book on public speaking. It ends on 16th November. 
(Remember that as a writer you will be required to promote your book by giving talks at various places  )

Would appreciate some retweets.

https://twitter.com/just4kixbooks/status/1195019847102537728?s=20

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm doing a FREE offer on my book on public speaking. It ends on 16th November.
> (Remember that as a writer you will be required to promote your book by giving talks at various places  )
> 
> Would appreciate some retweets.
> ...


Done!

I just posted a Tweet for a cross-promotional event.

https://twitter.com/CSWCLynn/status/1195417652849774595?s=20

I'd appreciate any "love" you can give it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

CSWCLynn said:


> Done!
> 
> I just posted a Tweet for a cross-promotional event.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Done the retweet for yours.


----------



## Pyram King (Oct 7, 2019)

BenedictPatrick said:


> Here's mine for Six Celestial Swords by T A Miles:
> https://twitter.com/benedictpaddy/status/731137878990917632
> 
> Got a few others I've done recently that could do with retweets:
> ...


Here is mine:

Looking forward to read Benedict Patrick novel, They Mostly Come Out At Night.
The description has a Lovecraft flare.

https://twitter.com/PyramKing/status/1195686132253638656


----------



## esacky (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes. I love this!!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you, Ms. Jan.

Did my part, Pyram King.

Howdy and welcome, esacky.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Not sure if this is still active, but I'm doing a freebie on The Breadwinners (a family saga) if anyone would care to do a retweet  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379426499992809476Thanks in advance


----------

